# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  что бы вы хотели прежде, чем умрете?

## fucka rolla

..

----------


## taggart

Конечно же: потерять дом, построить дерево, посадить девственность..тьфу..печень. )))

Если серьезно - то таких вещей в общем-то и не существует, для меня.

----------


## Blackwinged

Переслушать пару терабайт метала.

Жаль, не успею...

----------


## Гражданин

Вдохнул бы воздух полной грудью....

----------


## Ген

Вообще - каждая минута, которую я скучал в своей жизни - прожита зря.
Но если по совести - я боюсь не сделать за всю жизнь ничего такого, что переживёт мою смерть. Не обязательно оставить детей или воздвигнуть 100метровую статую в свою честь - нет, всё это тоже со временем сгинет, и потомство, и родословная, и памятники. 
Что-то такое - какой-то поступок, что-то человеческое. Остановить мгновение, или запечатлеть его.
Очень страшно вот так сгинуть. 
Чтобы бояться от смерти только болевых ощущений - нужно быть полным животным. Ну - или богом.

----------


## Raz1el

> Переслушать пару терабайт метала


 Это точно было бы круто. 
ну а самое главное наверно обрести любовь... хотя вдруг тада уже умерать расхочется  :?

----------


## Quiz

увидеть одного человека, который пропал давным-давно из моей жизни...просто увидеть

----------


## Agains

Научится играть на гитаре как Джимми Пэйдж)

----------


## siro

Убить 33 человека и потом застрелиться... :P 
Шучу... месть это не по мне.  :lol: 
Хотелось бы чтобы... нет в этом мире того что я хочу. просто нет. этот мир не даст мне счастье.

----------


## GanibaL

> Научится играть на гитаре как Джимми Пэйдж)


   О,я тоже этого хочу,причем давно уже...Но тогда умирать не пришлось бы,нахер надо?С таким-то талантом че хочешь получишь.

----------


## Agains

Ну всеравно от этого получишь только материальные блага.Ну и некое удовлетворение

----------


## GanibaL

> Ну всеравно от этого получишь только материальные блага.Ну и некое удовлетворение


     Моральное удовлетворение,сознание того,что ты лучший.Сознание того,что ты нужен миллионам.

----------


## Agains

Главное быть нужным себе.У Курта Кобейна тоже всё это было а чем закончилось

----------


## fucka rolla

хотел бы, что б было с кем не быть одному....

----------


## GanibaL

> Главное быть нужным себе.У Курта Кобейна тоже всё это было а чем закончилось


    Кобэйн - это отдельный разговор.

----------


## Аска

Мне хотелось бы, чтобы после меня не осталось мной обиженных. Несчастных из-за меня. Перед смертью хочу, чтобы меня простили. Но это не отпущение грехов.
Когда умирает человек, у его родственников, друзей, даже не самых близких, остается что-то похожее на чувство вины: не долюбили, не все сказали, что хотели, что надо было. А я хочу успеть сказать, долюбить, допонять.

----------


## Raz1el

> Мне хотелось бы, чтобы после меня не осталось мной обиженных.


 На мой взляд самое глупое желание перед смертью...  :?  Неужели даже самых ненавистных людей ты не хочеш заставить мучатся?  :shock:

----------


## fucka rolla

искалечить урода одного....руками голыми....публично.....

----------


## Raz1el

:twisted:  Хэ хэээй! Вот это что то стоящее.

----------


## blooddrakon

> Мне хотелось бы, чтобы после меня не осталось мной обиженных. Несчастных из-за меня. Перед смертью хочу, чтобы меня простили.


 Полгостью поддерживаю.... вот только у меня уже так не получиться, да и не простит меня никто..



> искалечить урода одного....руками голыми....публично.....


 А стоит-ли после себя еще больше страданий оставлять, каким-бы плохим ни был этот человек ?

----------


## sinbound

> Когда умирает человек, у его родственников, друзей, даже не самых близких, остается что-то похожее на чувство вины: не долюбили, не все сказали, что хотели, что надо было. А я хочу успеть сказать, долюбить, допонять.


 Очень достойное желание... Я вот думаю, что чувства вины ни у кого не будет, если они не будут знать о смерти. Для этого нужно уехать куда-нибудь далеко без документов и там покончить с собой, чтобы никто не смог опознать тело, а дома закончить все дела, уволиться с работы и т.д., чтобы никто не спохватился...
Разумеется, это возможно только в случае, если у человека нет близких людей, которые общаются с ним каждый день...
Я планирую поступить в будущем именно по такой схеме, думаю, все должно получиться...

----------


## Alisa Strelsova

Не дать врагам жить счастливо без меня.Но и с собой их забирать не хочется.А то мало ли есть жизнь после смерти и мне с ними в наказание придётся вечность тусить.=)Вобщем превратить в ад жизнь врагов..и чтоб надолго

----------


## Raz1el

нееее...лучше оставить врагов инвалидами! чтоб мучались!

----------


## Agains

Так и серийным маньяком стать можно)

----------


## Cool

секс, сигаретку и мороженое. Как вариант - бутылку водки и лимончик. Как третий, тоже неплохой вариант, - ЛСД.

----------


## fucka rolla

> секс, сигаретку и мороженое. Как вариант - бутылку водки и лимончик. Как третий, тоже неплохой вариант, - ЛСД.


 лсд перед смертью????
че ж не мескалин та,а???
под лсд те и в голову не придет, что ся убить можно...=)
а так та желание не плохое.....но красивше бы было секс в мороженом под лсд. ))))

----------


## Cool

2 fucka rolla: почему бы и нет?  

Секс в мороженом =))) пока будешь отрабатывать секс, помрешь от холода, в итоге это и будет способом, а не желанием перед смертью =) еще и девушку загублю... я не такой жестокий =)

----------


## Wolf

знаю такго не бывает, но всеже, хотел что бы кто то мне сказал, что я в своей жизни все сделал правильно,как в линейной игре,что небыло других вариантов решения проблем,и этот путь был единственым.

----------


## fucka rolla

а на фига те уведомление от кого та о правельности всего, что делал?
вот этого не понимаю...  давай я те скажу, что ты все правельно сделал???  желание ммммммммм....правельное., но я не понимаю его..

----------


## Wolf

ну вот у меня так бывает  сделаю чтонибудь а потом начинаю сомневатся правильно ли я сделал, стоило ли вообще это делать,чем дальше тем больше сомнений. может быть если бы я сделал чтото подругому то неоказался бы втаком положении. вот я и хочу знать где я накосячил.
Спустился бы ко мне Бог(а не я к нему), сказал бы  ты молодец,ты  крут, ты лучший и тд, тогда мне былобы легче. ну это шутка конечно =) но очень хотелосьбы.

----------


## fucka rolla

ништяк!!!!
я б тогда хотел перед смертью, чтобы бог спустился на землю и жил здесь.... вместо меня.... вместо любова...

----------


## Chro

fucka rolla, что бы ты подарил Богу на День Рожденья?

----------


## Chro

кстати, я бы хотела капучино с корицей перед смертью

----------


## fucka rolla

> fucka rolla, что бы ты подарил Богу на День Рожденья?


 в бога не верю...
но исключительно для символизма подарил бы ему инвалида или жерву радиации...для наглядности.
чтоб он задумался, что его нет.

----------


## Chro

Существует Закон Равного Обмена. Это знаешь, как законы физики, они просто есть априори. Так вот он говорит примерно следущее "Чем хуже тебе сейчас, тем лучше тебе потом"
проверено на себе
а у таких людей просто кармический долг..

----------


## fucka rolla

2 Chro
чтобы ты отняла у бога перед смертью?

----------


## Chro

fucka rolla, мне чужого не надо

----------


## Wolf

> "Чем хуже тебе сейчас, тем лучше тебе потом"


 а если это заблуждение?если потом небудет?терпеть, в надежде на лучшее не стоит

----------


## Chro

> "Чем хуже тебе сейчас, тем лучше тебе потом"
> 			
> 		
> 
>  а если это заблуждение?если потом небудет?терпеть, в надежде на лучшее не стоит


 да...лучше сразу сдаться!!

----------


## Raz1el

> в бога не верю... 
> но исключительно для символизма подарил бы ему инвалида или жерву радиации...для наглядности. 
> чтоб он задумался, что его нет.


 Хе, хороший пример... вот впринципе конечно все вот эти ужасы в нашей жизни как инвалиды или те же жертвы радиации вызывают сомнения о существовании Бога, ибо он должен по идее как то улучшать ситуацию, но ведь он дал нам - людям, свободу, а выше свободы ничего нету, он одарил нас высшим даром. Только вот виноват во всем не Бог, а то как мы этим даром пользуемся - отбираем свободу у других, убиваем грабим и так далее, список большой.
Ведь он выгнал Адама и Еву из Эдема, дав им свободу, теперь мы пожинаем плоды яблочной лихорадки Евы ...

----------


## Anubis

В том числе - и свободу отвергнуть Бога, не так ли?)) Ведь тогда это тоже часть божественного замысла...и свободу греха кстати тоже...

----------


## Raz1el

перед тем как их выгнать и до обжорства яблоками, он ведь наставлял их, учил там типа как и че... ну он дал им свободу с растчетом что они будут жить так как он их научил...
продолжаем отвечать на вопрос! не оффтопим! и.о. царя

----------


## NoNaMe

Сделать так, чтобы всем расхотелось умерать, в том числе и мне.

----------


## fucka rolla

сделай так, чтобы меня не было.... еще я хочу, чтобы людей больше не было.....ни одного.

----------


## Undead

1. Не хочу огорченных
2. Послушать пару терабайт металла(кроме дет блек и гриндкор),дарквейва, готики

----------


## fucka rolla

дак, чтож это пулучается? прелесть только в музыке? 
думаю музыка это настроение....ну и  в некоторых случаях источник идей, мыслей, вдохновения и еще че нить....
а раз источник та постоянно пополняется, да и собственно жив, то умирать та че же, раз главное в музыке?

----------


## Майкл_Фарадей

Послушать пару-тройку любимых песенок...
Просто,наверное,больше ничего и не надо,когда отправляешься *в мир иной*...зачем ублажать свою плоть,если собираешься её умертвить?

----------


## Blackwinged

Так ведь прослушивание пары-тройки песенок или терабайт музыки ублажение не плоти, а, так сказать, души.

----------


## Майкл_Фарадей

С песней по жизни легче идти...И уходить,наверное...
Музыка,мне кажется,в данном случае(да и,собственно говоря,вообще) является не средством *ублажения* души,но её отражением...в данный момент или вообще...
А насчёт *терабайтов* - то уж тут скорее борода вырастет и своей смертью помрёшь...или от голода  :roll:

----------


## Anubis

> 2. Послушать пару терабайт металла(кроме дет блек и гриндкор),дарквейва, готики


 Какие мелкие жалания, надо заметить))   Мне бы подобное кол-во тяжелой музыки даже не перед смертью, а просто так - и то надоело бы, хотя отношусь к оной неплохо. Нет шоб Баха там или Стравинского или на худой конец King Crimson))) Я уже не говорю о таких желаниях, как завоевать мир, прочитать полное собрание сочинений В.И. Ленина или заработать миллион))
музыка в другом разделе обсуждается!продолжаем мечтать о желаниях предсмертных в соответствии с темой

----------


## lifehatesme

хотел бы чтобы никто не видел насколько же мне на самом деле плохо и всё подумали, что я теперь счастлив и может даже позавидовали

----------


## Римма

Перед самоубийством или смертью?.. Съездить в Египет, увидеть пирамиды. Встретиться и проститься с друзьями (они не будут догадываться, что я ПРОЩАЮСЬ!). Много секса с небезразличными тебе людьми... :?

----------


## Pain

> сделай так, чтобы меня не было.... еще я хочу, чтобы людей больше не было.....ни одного.


  Как у Е.Летова : "Покончив собой - уничтожить весь мир....." Я тоже так хочу....

----------


## Nalinana *=)

А я хотела когда-то, взорваться, чтоб в один миг, каждая капелька меня вонзилась в сердца других и они поняли как это больно, а потом почувстваволи всё великолепное, что испытывала я, и во всем мире, хотя бы на долю секунды было спокойствие и любовь...
Что бы они почувствовали все, что чувствовала я, увидели всё моими глазами...
Но увы...

----------


## 7ГодПоВрачам

Глупо но я наверное хотел бы прожить интересную хорошую жизнь только это по ходу нереально.
А так реально не мороженого ни пироженого я бы не хотел.
Наверное хотелось бы ничего не почувствовать и чтобы никаких мыслей в голове не проносилось, только звук выстрела и то недолго.

----------


## fucka rolla

> "Покончив собой - уничтожить весь мир....."


 скорее: *мы будем умерать, а вы наблюдать....*   =(

----------


## Pain

> а вы наблюдать....*   =(


 А Вы - это, собственно, кто?

----------


## fucka rolla

> А Вы - это, собственно, кто?


 не то, что вы подумали......  ВЫ-значит массы. а не вы конкретно....

----------


## Римма

> сделай так, чтобы меня не было.... еще я хочу, чтобы людей больше не было.....ни одного.


 Это класса "Мне так плохо! Хочу, чтобы все умерли!"?  :wink:

----------


## tventin2

Очень хочется ничего не хотеть, так, чтобы всё уже было. Вот тогда и умирать легко.

----------


## fucka rolla

> Это класса "Мне так плохо! Хочу, чтобы все умерли!"?


 это класса *читать нада лучше*.... себя та я на истребление в первую очередь поставил.... а людей потом.....
и не изза того, что плохо.....

----------


## ToT_kotorii_ymret

думал думал .... ничё непридумал ((

----------


## NightKnight

Скорее не последнее желание, а... В общем, хотелось бы незримо присутствовать на своих похоронах. Если это возможно. В записке напишу чтоб было всё красиво, конкретно придумаю как. Как Фредди Меркури)

----------


## Pain

> В записке напишу чтоб было всё красиво, конкретно придумаю как. Как Фредди Меркури)


  А мне так пофигу как закопают....... Я в бога не верю и не хочу чтоб мне на лоб полоску бумаги пришлёпали, а потом ещё около часа мои близкие стояли около моего холодного тела в церкви на отпевании, и вдыхали зловонный запах ладана, слушая "заупокойную" или как там это называется... всё равно один хрен ничего непонятно.....

----------


## Wolf

фильм откройте полиция-3 смотрели? вот я так же хочу,умереть для всех,побыть на своих похоронах,украсть лимон Эвро и переехать подальше.

----------


## Anubis

А вы инсценируйте собственную смерть: смойтесь из дому так чтоб не нашел никто. Через некоторое время признают умершим (есть такая процедура). Может и памятник поставят заочно. А у вас будет шанс начать жизнь заново, с читстого, так сказать, листа.

----------


## fucka rolla

и на каких основаниях могут признать пропавшего безвести умершим?
по-моему дак ни фига подобного....если аж до сих пор никто не признал умершими тех, кто якобы пропал во 2-й мировой. как их трупы не нашли, и в списках пленных нет дак сразу в пропавшие записывали..... а на основании догадок в мертвые не зачисляют.....
и че эта за процедура такая, если без тела, без улик(не считая, допустим, записки предсмертной), без свидетелей (кроме тобой же подосланных, хотя если захочеш занова все начать , то и свидетелей не должно быть) может признать человека мертвым?

----------


## Den

Наверное в космос слетать... и в Англии побывать...  :Smile:

----------


## Wolf

*2Anubis*  а как насчет пункта про 1000000 евро? =)

----------


## Den

> *2Anubis*  а как насчет пункта про 1000000 евро? =)


 Тогда и умереть не захочется... Появятся перспективы...

----------


## Pain

> и на каких основаниях могут признать пропавшего безвести умершим?


 Гражданин может быть объявлен судом умершим если: в месте его жительства нет сведений о месте его пребывания в течение пяти лет, 
а если он пропал без вести при обстоятельствах, угрожавших смертью (военные действия, стихийные бедствия и т.д.) или дающих основание предполагать его гибель от определенного несчастного случая, - в течение шести месяцев. 
Да и памятника то не поставят, что хоронить то?.... просто суд вынесет решение для внесения органом ЗАГСа записи о смерти этого гражданина в книгу записей актов гражданского состояния.... 
откроется Ваше  наследство и всё....

----------


## fucka rolla

на признание гражданина умершим требуется согласие родствеников.....думаю мало кто даст его.

----------


## NightKnight

> В записке напишу чтоб было всё красиво, конкретно придумаю как. Как Фредди Меркури)
> 			
> 		
> 
>   А мне так пофигу как закопают....... Я в бога не верю и не хочу чтоб мне на лоб полоску бумаги пришлёпали, а потом ещё около часа мои близкие стояли около моего холодного тела в церкви на отпевании, и вдыхали зловонный запах ладана, слушая "заупокойную" или как там это называется... всё равно один хрен ничего непонятно.....


 Каждому свое.
Самоубийце легче не верить в Бога. Точнее, верующему сложнее стать самоубийцей...

----------


## Anubis

> и на каких основаниях могут признать пропавшего безвести умершим?
> по-моему дак ни фига подобного....если аж до сих пор никто не признал умершими тех, кто якобы пропал во 2-й мировой. как их трупы не нашли, и в списках пленных нет дак сразу в пропавшие записывали..... а на основании догадок в мертвые не зачисляют.....
> и че эта за процедура такая, если без тела, без улик(не считая, допустим, записки предсмертной), без свидетелей (кроме тобой же подосланных, хотя если захочеш занова все начать , то и свидетелей не должно быть) может признать человека мертвым?


 Есть такая процедура, циттирую ГК РФ:

Гражданин может быть объявлен судом умершим, если в месте его жительства нет сведений о месте его пребывания в течение пяти лет, а если он пропал без вести при обстоятельствах, угрожавших смертью или дающих основание предполагать его гибель от определенного несчастного случая, - в течение шести месяцев. 

Гражданин может быть по заявлению заинтересованных лиц признан судом безвестно отсутствующим, если в течение года в месте его жительства нет сведений о месте его пребывания. 
При невозможности установить день получения последних сведений об отсутствующем началом исчисления срока для признания безвестного отсутствия считается первое число месяца, следующего за тем, в котором были получены последние сведения об отсутствующем, а при невозможности установить этот месяц - первое января следующего года.

----------


## Pain

> на признание гражданина умершим требуется согласие родствеников.....думаю мало кто даст его.


 Ну по большому счёту да  - родственики скорее будут ждать годами чем писать заяву в суд. Но тут могут возникнуть проблемы с управлением имуществом гражданина, вопросы наследства... Например в квартире прописаны 2 человека, каждый владеет 1/2 долей - один пропадает, естественно оставшийся не может без согласия пропавшего, совершать каких либо действий с его частью данного имущества и много других аспектов... Я думаю нормальные :lol:   родственники будут ждать до момента возникновения проблем юридическо-правового характера, которые неизбежно появяться через год либо через 10 лет.....
Кстати если гражданин, признанный безвестно отсутствующим или объявленнй умершим  - объявился живым, то суд новым решением отменяет свое ранее вынесенное решение.

----------


## Anubis

> Кстати если гражданин, признанный безвестно отсутствующим или объявленнй умершим  - объявился живым, то суд новым решением отменяет свое ранее вынесенное решение.


 Это так. Прикольно, видет тут сюжет про мужика, который долго и упорно доказывал, что он живой после длительно отсутствия  :Big Grin: 
оффтоп!!!!! больше так не делаем

----------


## multiplegrudge

хотел бы знать, что умераю не просто так. 
хотел бы знать, что смерть, в отличие от жизни, будет имень смысл(хотяб потому, что умераю не просто так и не от проблем.... скорее похоже на идеологический жесть. просто для других умераю)
и не следует меня принимать за сектанта или некого рода фанатика. ни к кому из них я не принадлежу. и вообще, далек от религий и околорелигиозной дейтельности.

----------


## Lena

Думаю, что перед смертью нужно оставить книгу о своей жизни и как Вы пришли к этому. Но не думаю, что после этого захочется умирать.
 Я бы для спокойной смерти хотела бы быть уверена, что я действительно никому ненужна. И обязательно отмаливать мою душу молитвами, которые были записаны за тысячи лет до моего рождения и до появления телевизоров и компьютеров и разных таких вещей, которые опровергают то, благодаря чему мы до сих пор есть.

----------


## fucka rolla

хотел бы не знать то, что знаю......
некоторые вещи не следует знать и понимать...от этого одни несчастья... себе же хуже...
и жалеть уже поздно о том, что знаеш....и если бы выбор был уже после того, как понял эти вещи, знать их или нет....я бы выбрал всё равно знать...

----------


## bugfly

А я бы хотел просто провести один день так чтобы мне было легко и просто жить в этот день, а в конце этого дня я хотел бы как-нибудь легко умереть, от огромной передозировки снотворного например, тогда я бы успокоился перед смертью и всё прошло бы просто замечательно. (Но это из реальных вариантов, то что можно сделать прямо завтра, а из нереальных даже не стану говорить, просто уже даже не хочется лезть в свои мечты, всёравно они что туалетная бумага, хороши тольео в рулоне(в задумке), а после использования(воплощения) дерьмо-дерьмом).

----------


## vlad775577

Увидеть красивый закат, а там уж похеру будет,помирать или нет!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Crash

Тогда перед тем, как решишь умирать - посмотри на закат, может, передумаешь...  :Smile:

----------


## vlad775577

Crash
хорошо..посмотрю...а когда он будет,время не знаешь??  :Smile:

----------


## РозмариН!

Хм, кому тут продать душу что бы исполнились мои желания??? Может здесь джин какой-нибудь имееться? 

Желания... Не хотелось бы умереть, так и не поняв, для чего ты собственно жил. Может быть это глупо, но мне до боли интересно, что мы такое, для чего мы созданы, что за пределами... 

Эти вечные вопросы, котрые человек задает тысячи лет...  Обидно будет умереть, так и не найдя ответа на них.

----------


## 7ГодПоВрачам

*РозмариН!*
А ты не пробовал поискать ответа, самому и в одиночку?

----------


## fallen_angel

> Думаю, что перед смертью нужно оставить книгу о своей жизни и как Вы пришли к этому.


 2 Lena: согласен.

Хотелось бы оставить после себя книгу... или что-то книгоподобное : "Как я стал смертником". Но это никому не нужно => бесполезно.

----------


## S.V.A

Думаю увидеть ту с котрой мог бы прожить всю жизнь.Правда это не реально но всё же хотелось бы

----------


## Voluntaria

провести время(даже самую малость) с любимым человеком..хотя ради этого человека пока и живу!!!

----------


## blooddrakon

> Думаю увидеть ту с котрой мог бы прожить всю жизнь.Правда это не реально но всё же хотелось бы


 Да. Пожалуй об этом мечтает каждый.....

----------


## Viking

А я хотел бы ощутить себя птицей...хотел бы полетать...посмотреть на всех сверху.

----------


## Voluntaria

> А я хотел бы ощутить себя птицей...хотел бы полетать...посмотреть на всех сверху.


 Согласна с тобой..желание такое тоже имею..вообще куда-нить к небесам поближе хочется.

----------


## Lost

перед тем как умереть я бы хотела попробывать всего и побольше)))

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Я бы хотела насладиться жизнью. Я очень боюсь умереть до того, как скажу сама себе искренне: "Жизнь прекрасна!" Но пока я такого сказать не могу...

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

когда я умру я хотел бы забрать всех людей с собой

----------


## Светлый Ангел

> когда я умру я хотел бы забрать всех людей с собой


 Зачем?

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

> Я бы хотела насладиться жизнью. Я очень боюсь умереть до того, как скажу сама себе искренне: "Жизнь прекрасна!" Но пока я такого сказать не могу...


 А ты уверена в своих силах, что этот день когда наступит?  :?: 

Я бы перед смертью хотел бы стать олимпийским чемпионом по марафону, поставить мировой рекорд.

----------


## BlackBlood

> Я бы хотела насладиться жизнью. Я очень боюсь умереть до того, как скажу сама себе искренне: "Жизнь прекрасна!" Но пока я такого сказать не могу...


 У мен так  что бы понять  что жизнь прекрасна надо её потерть.

----------


## Светлый Ангел

> А ты уверена в своих силах, что этот день когда наступит?  :?: 
> .


 Он должен наступить! Зачем тогда жить, если ты не можешь сказать, что тебе хорошо?
[/quote]

----------


## Светлый Ангел

> У мен так  что бы понять  что жизнь прекрасна надо её потерть.


 Мне кажется, тогда уже будет поздно что-то понимать...

----------


## BlackBlood

> Сообщение от BlackBlood
> 
> У мен так  что бы понять  что жизнь прекрасна надо её потерть.
> 
> 
>  Мне кажется, тогда уже будет поздно что-то понимать...


 но можно будет вспоминать...   :Smile:

----------


## Anubis

> перед тем как умереть я бы хотела попробывать всего и побольше)))


 Тогд  вкус к жизни распробуешь и умирать точно расхочется))) Желание помереть как раз-таки и происходит от того, что не можешь попробовать и осуществить  все что хочешь...в большинстве случаев

----------


## Эксперт Печали

Если сделать все то что не успел, но хотел добиться- надо очень много времени, целая жизнь, возможно - поэтому это бессмыслено!
А так - просто провести время с человеком которого люблю

----------


## сашок

я бы хотел потратить на себя такую кучу бабла ,какую и представить сложно..
видимо этого еще придется подождать   :Big Grin:

----------


## Gloomy_girl

Странный вопрос... если решил умереть- то уже не до вещей, которые может дать тебе жизнь, да и если человек получит перед смертью то, что он хочет- то умирать точно раздумает, ведь умирают то от того, что им не хватает каких то вещей, которые им может дать жизнь...

----------


## Wolf

> Странный вопрос... если решил умереть- то уже не до вещей, которые может дать тебе жизнь, да и если человек получит перед смертью то, что он хочет- то умирать точно раздумает, ведь умирают то от того, что им не хватает каких то вещей, которые им может дать жизнь...


 ага....но мечтать не вредно)

По сабжу:достучатся до одной девушки и получить этот чертов диплом чтобы не считали что я ничего не доделываю до конца

----------


## Azazello

Я бы хотел сказать все женщине, которую я люблю.
А остальное, в принципе уже не важно,  т.к. на остальное нужно оч. много времени, а умирать нужно быстро...

----------


## Freezer2007

> Я бы хотел сказать все женщине, которую я люблю.


 +1

----------


## Azazello

*Freezer2007*
А что мешает сказать тебе?

----------


## Светлый Ангел

> Я бы хотел сказать все женщине, которую я люблю.
> А остальное, в принципе уже не важно,  т.к. на остальное нужно оч. много времени, а умирать нужно быстро...


 Тогда что же может помешать тебе? Если ты хочешь умереть и это твоя единственная цель, то почему бы не исполнить ее? Разве не все равно, что будет потом?

----------


## Azazello

> Тогда что же может помешать тебе? Если ты хочешь умереть и это твоя единственная цель, то почему бы не исполнить ее?


 Во-первых: я хочу умереть не только из-за этого. Ещё есть множество факторов.
Во-вторых: я написал следующее: "на остальное нужно оч. много времени".
Истолкую в несколько иной интерпретации: "Другие цели есть, но над их исполнением нужно очень долго работать, и неизвестно получатся ли они."
В-третьих: Я не могу исполнить эту цель из-за множества объективных факторов (перечислю 2 наиболее выделяющихся из всего множества)
1. Она старше меня.
2. Она замужем.




> Разве не все равно, что будет потом?


 Иногда мне кажется, что все равно, а иногда нет.

----------


## Светлый Ангел

*Azazello*, лучше сделать и жалеть, чем жалеть, что не сделал...По-моему, это как раз твой случай. Разве ты потеряешь что-то, если все же осмелишься ей все рассказать?Предсказать реакцию другого человека, увы, невозможно. С одной стороны это большой минус, а с другой - не менее большой плюс, ведь эта реакция может оказаться крайне положительной. Нужно всегда надеяться только на лучшее.

----------


## Azazello

*Светлый Ангел*
В данном случае предсказать реакцию можно с большой долей вероятности. И эта реакция, отнюдь не положительна!
Логически можно доказать предугаданную мной реакцию по следующим факторам:
1. Она старше меня (меня возможно посчитают спятившим) на 15 лет.
2. Ещё один существенный фактор: у неё есть ребенок.
3. Неужели она бросит всю свою организованную жизнь и ответит взаимностью обыкновенному студенту.

----------


## Светлый Ангел

*Azazello*, тогда ты действительно прав...

----------


## Azazello

*Светлый Ангел*
Именно поэтому хочу сказать ей перед смертью, когда уже точно будет все равно.
Просто рассказать... не важен ответ... главное она узнает...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

> Azazello, лучше сделать и жалеть, чем жалеть, что не сделал...По-моему, это как раз твой случай. Разве ты потеряешь что-то, если все же осмелишься ей все рассказать?


 Тебе легко так рассуждать, осмелиться и рассказать ей. Когда говоришь девушке от чистого сердца, что любишь её, то набраться храбрости для этого довольно не просто...

----------


## sensuality

а я перед смертью хотела бы поставить песни мои любимые и каждую описать её и написала бы письмо кому как я отношусь что бы они понели что я была не серой мышкой и не куклой и после моей смерти что бы они потом расуждали почему я так зделала что из каждых песен значит))) чтоб понели как я мучалась)

----------


## Светлый Ангел

*Волк-Одиночка*, наверное, ты прав...я в любви никогда не признавалась и не могу судить о такой ситуации. Скорее всего я не права и признаю это.=)))

----------


## NightKnight

> Именно поэтому хочу сказать ей перед смертью, когда уже точно будет все равно.
> Просто рассказать... не важен ответ... главное она узнает...


 А зачем?.. Разве если она об этом никогда не узнает что-то изменится?..

----------


## Azazello

> А зачем?.. Разве если она об этом никогда не узнает что-то изменится?..


 Да ничего наверное уже не измениться.
Но таково уж мое предсмертное желание... Просто рассказать ей...

----------


## Freezer2007

> *Freezer2007*
> А что мешает сказать тебе?


 незнаю,раньше немог разобратся в своих чувствах, а теперь момент нормальный непопадается.(раньше мне один человек устраивал моменты,но я эт ток недавно понял)Вот ща сидиш и думаешь каким идеотом был,нафиг было столько думать?

----------


## Бэта

> Чтобы бояться от смерти только болевых ощущений - нужно быть полным животным. Ну - или богом.


 Не знаю. Страх боли и вынужденный интерес к жизни - это всё, что держит меня здесь. 

А хорошо было бы объехать-обойти... Ну, что смогу. Дорога не раз уже меня воскрешала.

----------


## Lynn

я чуть было не составила список дел, которые хочу успеть сделать...просто сначала держара список в голове, потом думала занести инфу в комп...и как только я собралась это делать, все вещи начали сбываться...и я испугалась, ведь если напротив каждого пункта будет стоять галочка, то... тогда, сами понимаете, что... в общем, я лучше не буду фиксировать информацию...

----------


## NightKnight

*Azazello*
Ей больно будет

----------


## Azazello

*NightKnight*
Ты знаешь, я задумывался над этим, и в целом можно сказать что я нахожусь в неком замешательстве...
С одной стороны очень хочется все ей рассказать - но не могу сейчас, из-за факторов, описанных выше, а перед смертью будет уже все равно, увижу её в последний раз, поговорю с ней.

А с другой стороны я осознаю, что это эгоистичный поступок, потому как доставлять боль буду не только себе, а в том числе и ей, хотя это очень плохо, т.к. я не хочу чтобы она ощущала какие-либо негативные эмоции.

----------


## Боярд

Перед смертью слетал бы посмотреть Бермудский треугольник.))
И вернуться в детство на пару минут хотя бы...

----------


## Габо

Не знаю. Думаю, понял бы, когда она уже дышала бы в затылок.





> Перед смертью слетал бы посмотреть Бермудский треугольник.))


 Там можно и найти смерть.





> И вернуться в детство на пару минут хотя бы...


 Думаю, как был счастлив в своём бессознательном детстве, уже не буду никогда.

----------


## Psalm69

я осуществлю свою мечту. и через месяц поеду в тайланд. а потом посмотрим.

----------


## NightKnight

*Azazello*
Да, сложная ситуация...




> Перед смертью слетал бы посмотреть Бермудский треугольник.))


 Я летал, ниче интересного :wink:

----------


## TUSKA

наверное,почуствовать,очень точно и явно,что всё сделано-чтобы не осталось ни пылинки,ни не сделанного звонка,чтоб было завещание,чтобы легко отпустили...Вряд ли будет такое-что-то да царапнет душу в последний момент :cry:

----------


## Люция

попросить у всего человечества, у каждого, с кем встречалась в жизни, прощения

----------


## U.F.O.

Узнать что меня ждёт дальше... И по возможности проконсультироваться....

----------


## wwwww

Уничтожить воспоминания

----------


## Вия

чтобы человек,которого люблю неуспел спасти меня.:-(

----------


## Kronos

> попросить у всего человечества, у каждого, с кем встречалась в жизни, прощения


 Да да, точно точно прощения, а если булочку без спроса взял, то тоже надо раскаяться :wink:

----------


## Боярд

И я хотел бы чтобы меня простили..если это что-нибудь значит...

----------


## fucka rolla

в синий хотел бы окно закрасить гуашьььью.чтоб всегда вечер был...чтоб солнце черным казалось. 
а пока жду, когда еще хуже станет, чтоб забить легче было.

----------


## Vornhold

хотел бы прощения любимого человека, и что бы она меня забыла...

----------


## Висельник

Я хочу?Счас распишу:
Прихожу я на пляж,снимаю с себя футболку и слышу довольно громкое "Ваааууу!!!"-это сплошь красотки считай с обложки плэйбоя просто в полном шоке глядят на мои потрясающие мышцы!Мышцы,пресс-классные,но не перекачанные,не чересчур-не люблю такое...Иду к бару,а мне бармэн говорит:"Сегодня специально для самого п..датого парня пляжа вино 1348 года,совершенно случайно найденное в винном погребе Карла Великого!И совершенно бесплатно!"Берет серебрянный,отделанный сапфирами и изумрудами кубок и наливает его до краев...Я не спеша потягиваю этот божественный нектар,и тут ко мне справа и слева подходят потрясенные мной девушки,сзади мою точеную спину и зад тоже щупают...Я,не поворачивая головы,кладу одну руку кому то на попку,кому то на грудь,бармен молча берет кубок и помогает мне пить...
Я поднимаюсь,сгребаю в охапку всех телок и иду,ложусь прямо на середину пляжа и начинаю просто потрясающий человек со всеми девушками здесь (как вы помните,все они просто охренительны).Потом мне это надоедает,я сажусь и задумчиво рисую что то на песке.Рядом ползает Скарлетт Йохансон и умоляет тоже заняться с ней сексом...Но мне уже недосуг,так что я беру ее за шкирку и кидаю в море,где ее уносит волна,ударяет головой о скалы и убивает на хер.
На четвереньках подползает бармен,неся на спине кубок с вином и косяк с отборнейшим,без грамма синтетики,гашишом.Я пью,затягиваюсь,и тут ко мне подходит моя первая любовь и говорит:"Женечка,извини,что не стала с тобой тогда встречаться,я была полной дурой!"Я молча встаю,подхожу к компьютеру,словершенно случайно оказавшемуся здесь и,любуясь красивейшим закатом,пишу парочку шедевров мирового искусства...

Ну вот,наверно,и все... 8)

----------


## KnizhNa

ну б*я и написал!

----------


## Висельник

Завидно?  :Big Grin:  Ну ладно,можешь тоже прийти на тот пляж... 8)

----------


## KnizhNa

fuck up!

----------


## Висельник

:? Фак офф я знаю,а что означает фак ап?

----------


## Andrew

> :? Фак офф я знаю,а что означает фак ап?


 
Это значит: Сядь на болт...жопой...!

Это не тебе, я просто пояснил, что значит Fuck up!

----------


## Andrew

> чтобы человек,которого люблю неуспел спасти меня.:-(


 И что, тебе станет легче от того, что другому, тем более любимому станет хреново? Чо за писец!?

----------


## Andrew

> ну б*я и написал!


 Да ладно тебе, парень просто хочет расслабиться и получить знаки внимания.

----------


## Боярд

1348-го года?...пробка не ссохнется?)))
Скарелтт Йохансон пьяная видать раз ползает)

----------


## Висельник

*Боярд*,дык она ж на коленях умолять будет!  :Big Grin:  А вообще то я ее не считаю,что она особо сексуальная,просто чтоб перед смертью так сказать,показать жопу высшему обществу... 8) 
*Andrew*,ребят,вы меня заибали,чесслово!Знаки внимания я хочу получить,мля...Мне хватает внимания,и мне было бы совершенно срать,если бы никто не ответил в эту тему.
Хочешь что то сказать или предположить про меня-говори МНЕ это напрямую,или пиши в личку,возможно мы найдем общий язык и разберемся.

----------


## blooddrakon

> Я хочу?Счас распишу: 
> Прихожу я на пляж,снимаю с себя футболку и слышу довольно громкое "Ваааууу!!!"-это сплошь красотки считай с обложки плэйбоя просто в полном шоке глядят на мои потрясающие мышцы!Мышцы,пресс-классные,но не перекачанные,не чересчур-не люблю такое...Иду к бару,а мне бармэн говорит:"Сегодня специально для самого п..датого парня пляжа вино 1348 года,совершенно случайно найденное в винном погребе Карла Великого!И совершенно бесплатно!"Берет серебрянный,отделанный сапфирами и изумрудами кубок и наливает его до краев...Я не спеша потягиваю этот божественный нектар,и тут ко мне справа и слева подходят потрясенные мной девушки,сзади мою точеную спину и зад тоже щупают...Я,не поворачивая головы,кладу одну руку кому то на попку,кому то на грудь,бармен молча берет кубок и помогает мне пить... 
> Я поднимаюсь,сгребаю в охапку всех телок и иду,ложусь прямо на середину пляжа и начинаю просто потрясающий человек со всеми девушками здесь (как вы помните,все они просто охренительны).Потом мне это надоедает,я сажусь и задумчиво рисую что то на песке.Рядом ползает Скарлетт Йохансон и умоляет тоже заняться с ней сексом...Но мне уже недосуг,так что я беру ее за шкирку и кидаю в море,где ее уносит волна,ударяет головой о скалы и убивает на хер. 
> На четвереньках подползает бармен,неся на спине кубок с вином и косяк с отборнейшим,без грамма синтетики,гашишом.Я пью,затягиваюсь,и тут ко мне подходит моя первая любовь и говорит:"Женечка,извини,что не стала с тобой тогда встречаться,я была полной дурой!"Я молча встаю,подхожу к компьютеру,словершенно случайно оказавшемуся здесь и,любуясь красивейшим закатом,пишу парочку шедевров мирового искусства...


 Неплохо, неплохо я бы тоже так хотел, только чтобы в конце случайно рядом гитара оказалась ))))  Ну и со Скарлет Йохансон на мой взгляд помелочился, можно было и кого-нить покруче выбрать   :Big Grin:

----------


## Висельник

*blooddrakon*,ну дык она ж типа самая сыксуальная тетка 2007 года...

----------


## Andrew

> *Боярд*,дык она ж на коленях умолять будет!  А вообще то я ее не считаю,что она особо сексуальная,просто чтоб перед смертью так сказать,показать жопу высшему обществу... 8) 
> *Andrew*,ребят,вы меня заибали,чесслово!Знаки внимания я хочу получить,мля...Мне хватает внимания,и мне было бы совершенно срать,если бы никто не ответил в эту тему.
> Хочешь что то сказать или предположить про меня-говори МНЕ это напрямую,или пиши в личку,возможно мы найдем общий язык и разберемся.


 Эй чувак... я вообще-то просто хотел успокоить девушку, а нарвался нечайно на тебя... блин звини...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Висельник

*Andrew*,не надо так успокаивать,через мою голову...Тем более,она спокойна. 8)

----------


## Andrew

> *Andrew*,не надо так успокаивать,через мою голову...Тем более,она спокойна. 8)


  :Big Grin:  Спокойствиееее....только спокойствие...Кстати полезная штука - спокойствие.

----------


## Sad_Soul

Я бы хотел познать смысл жизни и увидеть идеальную красоту этого мира перед смертью, так как смерть во имя избавления от душевных страданий слишком неинтересна и проста. Она для людей не способных понять то прекрасное, которое когда то было в их жизни. Разве смерть не доставляет больше спокойствия и удовольствия после того, как ты понимаешь, что действительно жизнь прошла не зря.

----------


## Wolf

посмотреть как умрет человечество,а в частности  смерть некоторых людей,посмотреть на их предсмертные муки и ужас в глазах.

----------


## Висельник

*Wolf*,не боишься,что когда ты будешь умирать позже,в твоих глазах тоже будут муки,а тело будет трясти в агонии?

----------


## Светлый Ангел

> Я хочу?Счас распишу: 
> Прихожу я на пляж,снимаю с себя футболку и слышу довольно громкое "Ваааууу!!!"-это сплошь красотки считай с обложки плэйбоя просто в полном шоке глядят на мои потрясающие мышцы!Мышцы,пресс-классные,но не перекачанные,не чересчур-не люблю такое...Иду к бару,а мне бармэн говорит:"Сегодня специально для самого п..датого парня пляжа вино 1348 года,совершенно случайно найденное в винном погребе Карла Великого!И совершенно бесплатно!"Берет серебрянный,отделанный сапфирами и изумрудами кубок и наливает его до краев...Я не спеша потягиваю этот божественный нектар,и тут ко мне справа и слева подходят потрясенные мной девушки,сзади мою точеную спину и зад тоже щупают...Я,не поворачивая головы,кладу одну руку кому то на попку,кому то на грудь,бармен молча берет кубок и помогает мне пить... 
> Я поднимаюсь,сгребаю в охапку всех телок и иду,ложусь прямо на середину пляжа и начинаю просто потрясающий человек со всеми девушками здесь (как вы помните,все они просто охренительны).Потом мне это надоедает,я сажусь и задумчиво рисую что то на песке.Рядом ползает Скарлетт Йохансон и умоляет тоже заняться с ней сексом...Но мне уже недосуг,так что я беру ее за шкирку и кидаю в море,где ее уносит волна,ударяет головой о скалы и убивает на хер. 
> На четвереньках подползает бармен,неся на спине кубок с вином и косяк с отборнейшим,без грамма синтетики,гашишом.Я пью,затягиваюсь,и тут ко мне подходит моя первая любовь и говорит:"Женечка,извини,что не стала с тобой тогда встречаться,я была полной дурой!"Я молча встаю,подхожу к компьютеру,словершенно случайно оказавшемуся здесь и,любуясь красивейшим закатом,пишу парочку шедевров мирового искусства...


 По-моему, великолепно! А главное позитивно!*))))

----------


## Wolf

*2Висельник* готов тебя разочаровать, нет, мне не будет страшно, т к я и так морально к этому готов

----------


## Andrew

> Я бы хотел познать смысл жизни и увидеть идеальную красоту этого мира перед смертью, так как смерть во имя избавления от душевных страданий слишком неинтересна и проста. Она для людей не способных понять то прекрасное, которое когда то было в их жизни. Разве смерть не доставляет больше спокойствия и удовольствия после того, как ты понимаешь, что действительно жизнь прошла не зря.


 А мне казалось, что если ты познаешь смысл жизни, то захочешь жить...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

*Wolf*, *Висельник*, ваш флуд удален!
помните, что оскорбления участников караются БАНОМ, поэтому будьте терпимее друг к другу. 
Если очень хочется выяснять отношения - спишитесь в личке!

----------


## MATARIEL

Хм....что я хотел бы увидеть...? Наверное НИЧЕГО...и так все видел....аж тошно становится.

----------


## Bullet

хотелось бы совершить что-то безумное...но не знаю что.... :roll:

----------


## KnizhNa

_я иду по рыжему тёплому песку…красивая как богиня, ветер развивает мои длинные волосы, моё лёгкое шёлковое платье…небо отражается в глазах, застывшее, чистое, печальное…впереди море, необъятное, безграничное море… я останавливаюсь, ещё один робкий шаг и ноги коснуться чистой, блестящей в лучах уставшего солнца воды… что такое песок… миллиарды, сотни миллиардов песчинок, рассыпающихся в руках, ускользающих…что такое море…его не хватит охватить взглядом, оно едино…нет начала, нет предела… тихо… ветер, шум волны…сбрасываю из-за плеча чехол, достаю свою скрипку…нет ничего…лишь песок… море…бледнеющий в дали, мой прямой непоколебимый стан… плачет скрипка… небо, недоступное небо больше не услышит её криков…плачет скрипка… о чём…зачем…агония…вечность в секундах…боль в струнах… ветер уносит звуки…забирай всё... теперь они больше не живут во мне…пустота…свобода…плачет скрипка, но слёз всё меньше…плачет скрипка и смеётся…и смех её сильнее стали…опускаю руки…падает моя скрипка на песок…такая неродная…не моя…ненужная...
мгновенье…мгновенье, уносящее  эхо моей музыки…меркнущее эхо…
тихо…ветер…шум волны…шаг…море…скатилась слеза, упала в воду… слилась… теперь она часть необъятного, непонятного…песок навсегда остался позади._

----------


## Венедиктов Иван

Перед тем как я умру, я хотел бы накормить бездомную собаку. Хотел бы отдать ей свой обед, что бы хоть кто-то мог вспомнить обо мне в позитиве.

----------


## padre

а я бы хотела провести неделю с младшим братом. где-нибудь в Питере. покупать ему мороженое, разговаривать обо всем, ходить в кино... чтоб он понял, что я все-таки люблю его.

----------


## Stribyorn

Хотел бы создать суперкомпьютер))) Ничего смешного..
Потом я бы хотел сгонять на остров Врангеля и походить по арктической пустыне...

----------


## Only_humaN

Перед смертью? хммм... Хочу разделить бутылку Абсента с парой друзей...

----------


## Dita

увидеть любимого,  уйти зная что они будут в порядке(даже теоритически невозможно), что мя простили и наверное ещё некоторое количество факторов.

----------


## Suicide

Не хочу умереть и оставить после себя кучку нерешенных делишек и вопросишек - я должна взять откуда-то сил и всё завершить. Хочу закончить начатое и ни с кем не прощаясь уйти.

----------


## нетуменяника

Перед тем как умру? Хотел бы не мучаться.

----------


## Агата

слушайте, у большинства из нас есть вполне здравые желания, которые можно озвучить не "что бы вы хотели, прежде, чем умрете", а "чего вам очень-очень хочется" или "что вам надо, чтоб жизнь оказалась чуть лучше"...

----------


## Noir

Избавиться от ощущения, что я всем что-то должна.
Умереть с чистой совестью.

----------


## Striker

Перед смертью я хотел бы увидеть черную розу...настоящую.

----------


## Lelarna

_Найти его...
И полететь с ним...
В Небо._

----------


## belladona

хотела б почувствовать себя абсолютно счастливой...

----------


## belladona

да блин! я хочу, чтобы меня понимали!да блин! мне надоело!
мне надоело притворство! самообман!
я устала... я так устала...
так устала...

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

Ну может провести ночь и Адриано Хейтсом :)  :)  :) 
А потом с Джони Депом...
А потом и жить захочется... Шучу.
Я бы хотела пройтись по парку со своим отцом , матерью и сестрой. Как когдато, только 4-ром. И чтобы была осень, листья желтые под ногами, в небе парад воздушных шаров... и чтобы было как  в детстве. Сказать им что я их всех люблю , попросить прощения и уйти...

----------


## PhrosiUM

А я бы хотела хотя бы минутку подержать самого важного человека в своей жизни за руку и посмотреть в глаза... легонько провести по волосам и простить его навсегда за то, что мы не сбылись...

----------


## belladona

важные люди... не заслуживают важные люди - вот представлю, что мать увидит меня подохшей... неееееееееееееет! Не смею!

----------


## salamandra

А я бы сходила  в лес с собакой, бросила бы свой последний в жизни камушек в пруд и посидела бы под деревом...И больше ничего...

----------


## AI_Madness

Найти свою любовь ... и счастливо пожить, хоть немножко.

----------


## Lava

Посмотреть побольше сновидений.

----------


## PsYcHo+RaBBiT=I_am

> А я бы хотела хотя бы минутку подержать самого важного человека в своей жизни за руку и посмотреть в глаза... легонько провести по волосам и простить его навсегда за то, что мы не сбылись...


 как романтишнооо...
не считайте это плагиатом, но я бы тоже этого хотела))

----------


## Психоделика

хотела бы вернуться в ту осtyь. постоять немного под дождем из падающих листьев. и запомнить его взгляд перед смертью. чтобы его взгляд остался со мною когда я решусь и после смерти запечатался в моих зрачках

----------


## Eternity

а я... я наверное повторю чьюто мысль... но я бы хотела посмотреть в Его глаза... 
И напомнить всем близким, что они для меня очень много значат и я их очень люблю.

----------


## свобода

Я уже ничего нехочу делать и возвращаться тоже... так слегка обернуться

----------


## Агата

> так слегка обернуться


 посмотреть на прожитую жизнь?

----------


## свобода

> посмотреть на прожитую жизнь?


 Нет. Зачем мне на неё смотреть? Точнее, что я там не видила)))

----------


## MATARIEL

> Нет. Зачем мне на неё смотреть? Точнее, что я там не видила)))


 Тогда посмотри вперед!... напряги зрение и ты увидишь скрытое от глаз многих... увидишь то, чего ждала... и тогда иди туда. Только не уходи по своей воле в эту ночь, что тьмою манит..

----------


## свобода

> Тогда посмотри вперед!... напряги зрение и ты увидишь скрытое от глаз многих...


 Не сомневаюсь, что может и увижу. 




> увидишь то, чего ждала


 то чего я жду, лежит в земле.




> Только не уходи по своей воле в эту ночь, что тьмою манит..


 Жизнь нужно любить, любить всегда и радоваться... но это пока не про меня.

----------


## MATARIEL

> Не сомневаюсь, что может и увижу.


 Ну вот... значит смысл есть))))
Но не жди того, что невозможно.... попытайся найти веру в других людей...)

----------


## свобода

Знаешь... я бы сказала именно сейчас... именно в этот момент:
что бы вы хотели прежде, чем умрете?
Лежать на крыше и смотреть в небо.

----------


## MATARIEL

Небо... на какое..? утреннее, ночное или дневное? Мне больше нравится ночное))) Если повезет, то можно увидеть упавшую звезду....)

----------


## свобода

ночное

----------


## MATARIEL

*свобода*, ты желаешь рассвета...? Ведь он тоже красив...

----------


## свобода

> свобода, ты желаешь рассвета...? Ведь он тоже красив...


 Увидеть рассвет прежде чем умереть... романтично.

----------


## MATARIEL

Рассвет за рассветом становится только прекраснее... нельзя такое пропускать...)

----------


## lastlucifer

Хотелось бы, чтобы мы стояли наедине под холодным дождем и она сказала, что я ей не безразличен, самому потом уйти с жизни, а она пусть забыла бы про меня и жила бы своей счастливой жизнью...

----------


## MATARIEL

> Хотелось бы, чтобы мы стояли наедине под холодным дождем и она сказала, что я ей не безразличен, самому потом уйти с жизни, а она пусть забыла бы про меня и жила бы своей счастливой жизнью...


 Слишком грусно....

----------


## lastlucifer

> Слишком грусно....


 ...но в то же время хоть какая-то часть тебя была бы рада, что не дармо жизнь прожил...

----------


## Kate

хотелось бы в последний раз взглянуть на свое отражение в воде..

----------


## +ElegiA+

хотелось бы сидеть на краю обрыва во время дождя,слушать любимую музыку...потом отправить смс любимому и спрыгнуть с этого обрыва...

----------


## чудо юдное

проговорила остаток денех на мобиле. Патом одела платьяшко , приняла красиво-сексуальную позицию и с блаженной улыбкой отошла в мир инной. такой вот  game over.  :wink:

----------


## Mr.Nullus

Хотелось бы побывать где нибудь. Увидеть что то очень красивое. Например забраться на вершину Эвереста, смотреть на бескрайний горизонт и проплывающие облака. Восхитится и забыться от восторга. А потом сделать золотой укол и почувствовать как темнеет в глазах и нечто утягивает тебя в черную бездну.   
  Но нет денег добраться до Эвереста.

----------


## ol'ka

купить место на кладбище...

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

я бы хотел долго-долго умирать, но чтоб без боли, например от холода...

----------


## Freezer2007

да уж, автора темы уже нет, а тема жива, странная штука - жизнь.
прочитал от начала столько знакомых ников((. Кстати никто не знает как там сейчас Свобода?
прошлый свой пост нашёл, признатсо то призналсо, но вот лучше от этого не стало, сейчас хочу просто умереть, быстро чтобы не заметить этого, и не успеть на какие либо желания.

----------


## riogo

с свободой последний раз общался в начале года, у неё всё было хорошо, ну а потом ми переехал

----------


## Dr.Lex

Пожить нормальной жизнью.

----------


## Panda

Я бы хотела поехать на море....или в африку к слонам(это моя мечта)

----------


## огрызок тепла

а я на байкал хочу. и еще потом пожить лет так много!

----------


## =( ^_^)=

> и еще потом пожить лет так много!
> и еще потом пожить лет так много!
> и еще потом пожить лет так много!
угу, живи.

----------


## Мальчик_Эмо_Кот

Panda;а я живу на море :Smile: но прекрасного ничего нет в этом.Я бы хотел перед этим погулять с незнакомыми людьми на крыше

----------


## Dan7e

Если б существовал я, который хочет жить) Я бы хотел посуществовать счастливым, и нежелающим умирать до самой естественной смерти. Чисто гипотетически.

----------


## мартиция

Хочу ещё раз увидеть море

----------


## наивная дурочка

хочу банального прощения близких..мне было б легче уйти

----------


## Alies

А я бы очень хотела почувствовать ,что такое полет,не падение а именно полет в свободном небе.

----------


## Дима_

Хотел бы мультфильм сделать. Добрый, наивный, с душой. Как мне осуществить эту мечту?

----------


## WICKED

> Хотел бы мультфильм сделать. Добрый, наивный, с душой. Как мне осуществить эту мечту?


 ну тут наверное надо уметь рисовать

----------


## Дима_

Кроме рисования в мульте ещё 50 умений, одного рисования недостаточно. И по-моему начинается он со сценария, то есть текста.

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

> Хотел бы мультфильм сделать. Добрый, наивный, с душой. Как мне осуществить эту мечту?


 Дима, это можно осуществить, выдти на связь с теми, кто этим занимается... Ты со своей стороны предложишь то что умеешь... может сценарий, может что то еще, а все остальное они сделают... 

У тебя есть конкретный сценарий ? давай организуем это дело...

----------


## Воланд

Сделать все о чем, я мечтаю и, то что одновременно невозможно (надеюсь только пока) в данный момент по объективным жизненным реалиям.

----------


## Дима_

Дело в том, что сегодня режисеры снимают фильмы ради денег. А такие мультфильмы как Король лев, "Спирит - душа прерий" были сняты, чтоб остаться в памяти, а не быть забытыми после показа премьеры. Сейчас дисней и другие студии клепают одноразовые бездушные мультики с туалетным юмором и фильмы (исключения - Рататуй и ещё некоторые), но это всё комедии. У меня задумка - снять про нас, про нашу жизнь, как бороться с проблемами, не сдаваться, чтоб мульт заставил задуматься над философскими вопросами. И самое главное - чтоб после просмотра очень хотелось жить!!! 
Если там сложные философкие вопросы, значит он не детский уже? Обязательно со зверюшками должен быть, ведь они такие классные! Можно аниме, но я от аниме не фанатею.

----------


## BoMHEoceHb

Перед смертью я бы хотела взять свой старый велик, нагрузить его продуктами, спиртным(две бутылки вина).. и отправиться на речку, она не далеко от дома..
Сесть где- нибудь в тихое место, "залить глаза" и поплакать.

----------


## slightly?mad

Подтвердить Свое Олимпийское Чемпионство раз, скажем, в шестой - и можно умирать спокойно

----------


## Дима_

Ну я пока мульт и игру не сделаю - не успокоюсь! Я клятву давал http://www.pridelands.ru/forum.tlk?a...a4c500e2ff.png . Придется мне эти проекты до конца своих дней варганить...

----------


## Lion

Чтобы все моментально напроч забыли о моём существовании вообще

----------


## Jeake

А у меня материальная мечта-ЯХТА

----------


## vivaldi

очень благодарна своему сыну, поэтому, хочу его подстраховать, чтобы хотя бы что то не продать и не пустить с молотка, а оставить сыну, как я и планировала изначально, когда все нарабатывала и зарабатывала.планировала и мечтала, что сын будет счастливее меня, хотя бы поживет, а не посуществует , как его мать, но, не дай бог, ему мою жизнь, значит я его родила зря ... 
но , кризис 2009 г не дал мне полной грудью вздохнуть, в итоге, очень часто задумываюсь о суициде и ловлю себя на мысли, что устала жить.

----------


## Unity

Как Вы уже, наверное, поняли, – сюда приходят отчаявшиеся люди, по разным причинам готовые наломать та-а-аких дров и которым уже плевать на последствия, какими бы они ни были. Я одна из них. Как поговаривал герой Mass Effect II Тэйн: – «…Мир, – очень тёмное место и пред своей смертью мне хотелось бы сделать его хоть немного светлее». И я жажду того же!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

В этом мире есть наркоторговцы, продающие детям смерть в шприцах; уроды, вербующие наших девушек в публичные дома практически по всему миру; сутенёры, продающие старым озабоченным педофилам с Европы наших беззащитных беспризорных детей, – и всем им милиция, увы, к сожалению, не способна оказывать достойного сопротивления, – а, может быть, просто в этом не заинтересована.  :Mad: 

В особенности ужасает детская проституция и вовлечение в неё воспитанниц детдомов. Мне не хочется жить в Таком мире, – и уже очень давно хочется собственноручно ликвидировать пару-тройку подобных чудовищ, – и продолжать в том же духе, пока меня не Остановят. Что нужно для этого? Единомышленники, готовые пойти на многое и которым уже на всё наплевать, – ведь подобная миссия это билет в один конец.  :EEK!:

----------


## Unity

Мы планируем самоубийства, – но не лучше ли вместо этого убивать других – тварей, а не людей, привыкших считать себя безнаказанными – и, если что, умереть от пуль их озверевших «коллег» или милиции, зачастую крышующей подобных зверей. Как по мне, нельзя обращать детей в проституцию. Нельзя торговать наркотиками. Нельзя продавать девушек в рабство. Кто согласен с подобным? Кто не хочет мириться с текущим положением дел???  :Cool: 

Я жила, – но прежняя моя жизнь была бесполезной. Теперь я твёрдо намерена уйти, – но хорошенько оторвавшись перед тем. Что проку, – убить себя? Не лучше ли прихватить с собой в ад и нескольких тварей, занимающихся современной работорговлей, наркотиками, грязным сводничеством? 

P.S. Хотелось бы разыскать мыслящих в подобном ключе в Украине, – и пускай последние нашей жизни, и наша смерть будут не зря! Как в сериале «Меч»…  :Smile:

----------


## [email protected]

*Unity*, оо, у меня много было мыслей на этот счет, на счет отомстить обидчикам и замочить их всех. Подожди себя убивать, другим путем пойти можно. Правда голову сначала включить нужно, явно палку ты загнула. Сейчас я по другому хочу сделать, мне много кто жизнь испортил.
Я напланировал много дел, но боюсь, что не хрена не сделаю. Приезжай ко мне в Калининград(Россия, кстати время у нас одинаковое), вместе сделаем :Wink:

----------


## Unity

Милый [email protected], я имела в виду вовсе не незаконченные дела с прошлой жизни, – своих прежних обидчиков я миром простила и пускай всё у них будет хорошо. Было, да прошло; проехали. Я имела в виду организацию группировки, специализирующейся на судах Линча над, в первую очередь, сутенёрами, организаторами киностудий, снимающих детскую порнографию, педофилами, насильниками, которым удалось избежать заключения, – и им подобным.  :Smile: 
Я хочу умереть, я умру, – но всё же хочется прихватить с собой несколько «достойных людей», по которым здесь никто не будет горевать. Мне противно, что милиция «борется» со всем этим сугубо формально, – в то время как виновные разгуливают на свободе. Полно! Мне уже тошнит! Терять нечего, – так не повеселиться бы в последний раз, в последние дни своей жизни?  :Smile:

----------


## Unity

P.S. Если Вы считаете меня сумасшедшей, – да, Ваше право – но мне уже порядочно надоело быть пешкой и молча мириться с деятельностью сутенёров, совращающих малолеток к примеру! И это всего лишь пример!!! А как насчёт тех, кто организовывает поставки «живого товара» за рубеж? Не стоит ли подобным созданиям самостоятельно воздавать то, что они заслужили без суда и следствия?!  :Big Grin: 
Да, понимаю, законопослушным людям, планирующим прожить долгую счастливую жизнь, вовсе не стоит становиться «народными мстителями», – но как насчёт нас, тех, кто уже разуверился в жизни? Раз уж мы планируем очередное бессмысленное самоубийство, – но не лучше ли умереть за идею? Идею сделать наш мир немного светлее и чище?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Если моя смерть поможет освободить от сутенёров хотя бы одну-две беспризорницы, – моя жизнь будет закончена не зря. А Ваша?

----------


## [email protected]

От того, что ты каким нибудь макаром умудришься замочить двух-трех человек, ничего не изменится. Куда лучше скрытная борьба и подорвать их изнутри. Внедриться или можно еще много чего придумать) Я бы мог тебе рассказать свои мыслей двух годовой давности, о своих планах, тебя бы это думаю удивило очень.

----------


## Unity

Удивило? Ха-ха!  :Smile:  Вы также жили, но пресытились прежней размеренной жизнью? Затем Вам также стало мерзко на душе и ничто прежнее не могло более удовлетворять и подавлять собой боль, ярость, ненависть, не имеющие, по сути, конкретной цели, причины; злобы, бьющей изнутри, словно бы фонтан чёрной крови с тела, лишенного головы? Вы также хотели чего-то, сами не зная: чего? Вы искали чего-то, чего Вам не хватало, как воздуха? Вы также когда-то решили согнать свою злость на бесчестных людях, творящих лишь зло, – чего бы это ни стоило и чем бы всё это ни закончилось?.. Вы также мечтали, строили планы, видели сны о чём-то ином, что неизбежно ждёт впереди? Вы также предчувствовали своё собственное, уникальное, бесподобное Предназначение, пускай даже оно и привело бы Вас к скорой смерти?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Похоже, это Судьба. Наверное, Она всё-таки существует, – пускай даже и открывается, становиться ясной лишь в самом преддверии смерти… Наверное, именно потому люди порой умирают счастливыми, умиротворёнными, – ведь пред смертью становиться ясным всё!..  :Smile:

----------


## [email protected]

*Unity*, радость, заговоры и десятилетия готовятся. Ну ты и написала, мне кажется, если я тебе скажу свои мысли, ты меня сумасшедшим считать начнешь :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Твой способ далеко не лучший отомстить, пара гнид замочить, ничего от этого не изменится, это мелочно слишком :Smile:

----------


## Unity

*[email protected]*, быть собой, – значит быть сумасшедшим – и нет никакого иного способа Быть!  :Embarrassment:  Я уже привыкла к мысли, что все мы уникальны, что все мы «безумны» по-своему, – и этом разнообразии взглядов и мыслей и заключается всё величие этого мира.  :Smile:  Меня уже очень трудно чем-либо удивить.

----------


## Andvari

Написать всем письма и хотя бы извиниться

----------


## мартиция

Увидеть тех людей которые мне были дороги и давно их не видела

----------


## Unity

Что бы мне хотелось совершить напоследок? Вооружившись пистолетом с глушителем, постранствовать какое-то время по городам и весям нашей великой Руси и в буквальном смысле поохотится на современных торговцев людьми.  :Big Grin:  Правоохранительные ведь структуры, действующие в рамках закона, к сожалению, не справляются с возложенными на них обязательствами, – при всём желании они не в состоянии помочь всем, не в состоянии всех защитить… 
P.S. Почему задумываюсь о роли «народной мстительницы»? Не знаю сама, может быть, в некой прошлой гипотетической жизни сама была в рабстве, – и теперь вот душу терзает стремление вызволить тех, кто находиться в жутком рабстве сейчас, либо только попал в цепкие лапы работорговцев… Со всем этим стоит бороться, – пускай даже оружием, вне закона. 
Можно, конечно, тихо, молча, отправиться бледной поганкой (благо, грибной сезон, её не столь трудно найти), – но что проку от подобной бессмысленной смерти???  :Frown:  Не лучше ли бросить её на алтарь чего-либо действительно важного?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Shamal

Нет такого..

----------


## Neuda4nik

эх,я перед смертью хочу пятикомнатный пентхаус в центре,ауди тт и счет в банке на пару сотен лямов баксов,хотя тогда умирать не за чем будет.

----------


## Гражданин

Смотря сколько времени перед смертью. Ну как бы банально не было,для начала бы денег бы побольше. Ну думаю сотни тысяч евро хватило бы. На худой конец,родители подкинули бы денег,которые копят мне на квартиру,зная,что единственный сын умрет и это избежно. Ну было бы около тысяч двадцать евро,может больше. Вообщем поехал бы в Европу,путешествовать. побывал бы  в чехии,польше,германии,италии, франции,в голландии и под конец в шотландии,в эдинбурге,хотелось бы посетить там Лейт. Я бы жил в отелях,не самых дорогих,но и не в дырах, выпивал,снимал бы проституток,попробовал бы кокс,черный,посещал бы достопримечательности,вообщем вел бы фривольный образ жизни.

----------


## Мила 007

> Смотря сколько времени перед смертью. Ну как бы банально не было,для начала бы денег бы побольше. Ну думаю сотни тысяч евро хватило бы. На худой конец,родители подкинули бы денег,которые копят мне на квартиру,зная,что единственный сын умрет и это избежно. Ну было бы около тысяч двадцать евро,может больше. Вообщем поехал бы в Европу,путешествовать. побывал бы  в чехии,польше,германии,италии, франции,в голландии и под конец в шотландии,в эдинбурге,хотелось бы посетить там Лейт. Я бы жил в отелях,не самых дорогих,но и не в дырах, выпивал,снимал бы проституток,попробовал бы кокс,черный,посещал бы достопримечательности,вообщем вел бы фривольный образ жизни.


 Пипец, естественный отбор рулит! Пусть предки пашут и копят, их не жалко, они привыкли. А вот шлюхам и наркобаронам твои бабки очень нужны, у них то нет мыслей о суициде от несправедливости мира или отсутствия смысла жизни. Они пусть на тебе богатеют и кайфуют, они же зубами за жизнь держатся и достойны хорошо жить. А вот молодые и здоровые пусть подыхают от своей слабости и глупости, по собственной инициативе. Больше места под солнцем будет, дорогу мразотам!

----------


## Гражданин

Мила,меня твой ответный пост улыбнул)) Надо внести ясности. Во-первых,у меня нет желания покончить с жизнью самоубийством уже давно,почти три года,с тех пор как тут зарегистрировался. Смысл жизни... Касательно этого я в поиске,думаю как многие. Во-вторых,не думай,что я лодырь висящий на шее у родителей. Я живу отдельно,в другом городе. Учусь очно,параллельно работаю. Просто представь,твой единственный ребенок,он неизбежно умрет,сама ты на пенсии,как мои родители например,не дай Бог тебе такого, ты бы пожалела ему скопленных денег,на хороший старт и фундамент на его будущее? В-третьих,если я хочу попробовать кокс,героин,заметь только если бы я в обозримом будущем погиб,необязательно их в это посвящать. И снимать фей не значит снимать ежедневно. Основное желание,это путешествие по Европе,в частности побывать в Шотландии.
З.Ы.:Естественный отбор рулит действительно))
З.З.Ы.: Я так-то против тяжелых наркотиков. Сам пробовал из легких гашиш в египте и "пыль". Из спиртного употребляю изредка лишь пиво,курить бросил.

----------


## Dalia

Я бы хотела увидеть рассвет и закат солнца над рекой)) Волны, солнце, небо и ветер... И всё это под музыку Lacrimosa))

----------


## Гражданин

Под какие композиции именно?

----------


## poterynnaya

хотела бы услышать его голос...посмотреть в его глаза...подержать его за руку...узнать ,что случилось...но по-скольку этого не будет...то значит остается посмотреть на фото..или тупо приехать к нему...а там или поезд..или крыша. :Frown:

----------


## Мила 007

> Мила,меня твой ответный пост улыбнул)) Надо внести ясности. Во-первых,у меня нет желания покончить с жизнью самоубийством уже давно,почти три года,с тех пор как тут зарегистрировался. Смысл жизни... Касательно этого я в поиске,думаю как многие. Во-вторых,не думай,что я лодырь висящий на шее у родителей. Я живу отдельно,в другом городе. Учусь очно,параллельно работаю. Просто представь,твой единственный ребенок,он неизбежно умрет,сама ты на пенсии,как мои родители например,не дай Бог тебе такого, ты бы пожалела ему скопленных денег,на хороший старт и фундамент на его будущее? В-третьих,если я хочу попробовать кокс,героин,заметь только если бы я в обозримом будущем погиб,необязательно их в это посвящать. И снимать фей не значит снимать ежедневно. Основное желание,это путешествие по Европе,в частности побывать в Шотландии.
> З.Ы.:Естественный отбор рулит действительно))
> З.З.Ы.: Я так-то против тяжелых наркотиков. Сам пробовал из легких гашиш в египте и "пыль". Из спиртного употребляю изредка лишь пиво,курить бросил.


 Я рада что тебе стало весело,  а то сомнительно было то ли твой пост жесткий стеб, то ли тебе пора перестать принимать наркотики. Что касается моего сына, то пока я ему даю хорошее образование и стараюсь что бы он был человеком  мыслящим. Материальных трудностей пока нет и надеюсь не будет. Но если он окажется таким бараном что будет бабки и здоровье тратить на торч или бухло, то по исполнении 18 лет пусть идет куда хочет, я свою миссию посчитаю выполненной. Наличие в жизни шлюх я вообще считаю не нормальным, еще не хватало за секс платить. Да и вообще брезгливо юзать поюзанные сотнями протухшие отверстия... Что касается наркоты, то знаем плавали. Дегенерация личности сразу идет колоссальная, каждый нарк знает что он нчтожество. А в меру употреблять не получится - я тебя уверяю. Вот как-то так.

----------


## Гражданин

Да нет,я не стебусь, и наркотики не употребляю,лишь пробовал. На счет проституции не согласен. Наличие этой древнейшей профессии необходимо. Подробнее свои мысли на этот счет и на счет того,что не все употребляющие наркотики считают и являются ничтожествами, излагать не буду,не по теме.

----------


## Dalia

> Под какие композиции именно?


 У Lacrimosa я люблю абсолютно все композиции, но перед таким делом послушала бы Lacrima Mosa, Tranen der Existenzlosigkeit, Einsanmkeit, Loblied auf die Zweisamkeit, Bresso, Satura, Crucifixio, Das Schweigen, Flamme im Wind, Schakal, Vermachtnis der Sonne, Kabinett der Sinne, Versiegelt glanzumstromt, Der Kelch des Lebens, Stolzes Herz, Mein zweites Herz, Die Strasse der Zeit, Meine Welt, Am Ende der Stille, Halt Mich, Ich Verlasse Heut Dein Herz, Sanctus, Der Morgen danach, Vankina, Warum So Tief? Stumme Worte, Durch Nacht und Flut, Kyrie, Eine Nacht in Ewigkeit, Sapphire, Letzte Ausfahrt: Leben, Hohelied der Liebe, Alles unter Schmerzen, Die Taube, Der tote Winkel, а на дорожку Dreht Euch))
Ну как списочек?  :Big Grin:  
А вы слышали Лакримозу?

----------


## Гражданин

Список впечатляет) Когда-то слушал Лакримозу, счас более предпочитаю итальянскую Лакуну коил,из раннего до альбома Кармакод и польскую Артрозис. Из Лакримозы больше всего нравится альбом Stille 1997 года

----------


## Dalia

Из Лакуны слышала только позднее, не понравилось(( А из раннего не посоветуете что-нибудь?

----------


## Гражданин

Из позднего альбомы Karmacode и Shallow Life как-то попсовы и коммерциализированы. Советую  альбомы Half-Life , Heavens  Lie и еще  альбомы 1997 и 2001года,названия не могу вспомнить,сижу в  интернете с телефона,вообщем погугли. А так я еще дум-металл предпочитаю,из него советую Shape of Despair, Comatose Vigil, Draconian. Депрессивная,красивая музыка.

----------


## Dalia

Спасибо! Очень понравился Draconian))

----------


## Дима_

Так в мире и так всё крутится. Есть человек, нет человека - неважно. Мир не остановиться. Насчет создать что либо...100 миллионов людей создают, то есть полно есть людей, которые творят.

----------


## Гражданин

Особенно хороша композиция Death come near me

----------


## Dalia

Да-да-да! Именно ее я услышала первой! Здорово!

----------


## Miя*

сказать 2-3 людям что я их люблю и попрасить у них прощение :Frown:

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Найти нормальную крышу наконец-то,напиться до убийственного состояния,потерять сознание и полететь.А если мечтать..а тогда бы я не хотела умереть..Ну пускай все будут несчастны также как я.

----------


## огрызок тепла

какой добрый дифачко...счастье это еще как посмотреть. для кого-то может быть ты самым счастливым человеком на свете покажешься. и действительно несчастный человек вряд ли будет желать несчастья  окружающим.  вот и складывается впечатление, что здесь кто-то с жиру бесится

----------


## Unity

> круто, но много не поубиваешь, попадешься и пойдешь в тюрьму) а это хуже смерти)


 Похоже, некоторые из нас (сутенёры, к примеру, оправляющие наших соотечественниц в Европу и Азию в саму преисподнюю рабства) полагают, что могут вечно заниматься своим Гнилым «промыслом» Безнаказанно. Может быть, пора уже доказать (хотя бы нескольким из них), что вечно так продолжаться не может и что дела их всё равно будут «Вознаграждены», – при жизни или после смерти?.. 
P.S. Зачем тюрьма? Лучше убить себя! Существование в клетке, – зря убитое время, как ни крути…  :Mad:

----------


## Unity

> может я выбрал неправильных врагов, но я бы скорее поубивал всяких банкиров, глав корпораций, криминальных лидеров, копирастов, писателей законов, защищающих тех у кого больше бабла, создателей и скупателей всяких патентов, тормозящих прогресс ради личной выгоды. суть наверно понятна. не должны 10% людишек владеть планеткой, а заодно и остальными 90% людишек.
> 
> а вообще то, это всё бессмысленно. убить одних - на их место придут другие, такая система. систему надо рушить, а не конкретных людей.
> 
> да не зачем. но если в нее попадешь, убиться будет уже затруднительно. а перед попаданием можно и не успеть.


 Но как??? Я бы с радостью, – да где же найти революционеров, видящих то же, что и мы; жаждущих сломать Этот Миропорядок?.. Идти в террористы к ваххабитам?.. Сжечь себя пред Госдумой в знак несогласия?..  :Big Grin: 

Ха! При поступлении в СУ-отделение психиатрической клиники, – также обыск! Ты голая, – а вещи твои перебирают! Но и туда я умудрилась пронести «орудие СУ» – крохотную острую кромку, вырезанную с цельного лезвия бритвенного станка, спрятанную в мягкой подошве пляжных шлёпанец. При наличии определённой фантазии убиться можно где угодно, чем угодно!.. Была бы только пресловутая Сила Воли… :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Огрызку тепла:если бы вы знали как я живу все свои 20лет.То есть не живу,существую.И надежды на лучшее у меня нет.Это здесь как я почитаю,суицид у людей-как хобби.Но я никого не осуждаю-просто людям придумать уже нечего.А я-или пускай все чувствуют то же что и я,или лучше бы я вообще не родилась,так,лишнее тело.А третьего мне не дано,мечтать вредно-как мне уже моя жизнь показала.Не судьба мне наверное было быть счастливой-да где-то дня 2за свои 20лет я была счастливой-вот и всё.Правда счастье это было не настощим.А мечтать вредно как я уже сказала.Наверное я просто лишнее тело в этом мире.Очень уставшее.

----------


## Славок

Начать жизнь с начала но это не возможно а значит лучше закончить то что не нужно самому себе.

----------


## Jubei

> Не судьба мне наверное было быть счастливой-да где-то дня 2за свои 20лет я была счастливой-вот и всё.Правда счастье это было не настощим.


 Постарайся проще что-ли как-то относиться...
Счастье - какое-то слишком громкое понятие в умах людей. Бывает хорошее эмоциональное состояние, а бывает - не очень. Не бывает счастливых и несчастных. Бывают те, которым в данный момент времени хорошо, а бывают те, которым не очень.
И если не загружать мозг лишним пафосом и громкими понятиями (с соответствующим эмоциональным зарядом) - как-то проще жить становится.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Было бы альтернативное "счастье"-я была бы счастлива.У меня просто ничего нет.Даже убиться нормально никак.

----------


## Славок

> Было бы альтернативное "счастье"-я была бы счастлива.У меня просто ничего нет.Даже убиться нормально никак.


 Да последний шаг далеко не у всех выходит.

----------


## Jubei

> Было бы альтернативное "счастье"-я была бы счастлива.У меня просто ничего нет.


 Это тебе так кажется, что ничего нет. Всё дело в восприятии.
Вот моё восприятие, например, говорит, что у тебя есть комп с инетом. Есть руки, которыми можно клацать по клаве и писать какой-нибудь текст. Есть глаза, которыми можно увидеть то, что написала.
Как мне видится со своей колокольни - уже неплохо.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Знаете..я и здесь не должна быть..я не того уровня.У меня нет компьютера-я захожу с телефона.

----------


## Славок

> Знаете..я и здесь не должна быть..я не того уровня.У меня нет компьютера-я захожу с телефона.


 Чото за уровни такие если не секрет?

----------


## greygreybrown

Ничего такого у меня нет.
Просто нужно закончить дела. Если конкретно, то распродать котят - у на три кошки, от одной остался один котёнок вторая вот-вот родит. Как я уже где-то писал - накопить на похороны. У меня сейчас на это отложено 15тр к декабрю думаю будет 50. На кремацию должно хватить, участок у нас есть.
Ну и удалить порнуху с компа)

----------


## Славок

> Ничего такого у меня нет.
> Просто нужно закончить дела. Если конкретно, то распродать котят - у на три кошки, от одной остался один котёнок вторая вот-вот родит. Как я уже где-то писал - накопить на похороны. У меня сейчас на это отложено 15тр к декабрю думаю будет 50. На кремацию должно хватить, участок у нас есть.
> Ну и удалить порнуху с компа)


 Да пункт с порнухой меня особенно тронул.

----------


## Bugimeen

Я не боюсь смерти,боюсь что прожил не полную жизнь (с)

----------


## мутный тип

Я бы перед смертью поел мамкиных пелемеников

----------


## Вадим

Перед смертью ненадышишся , извиняюсь за пошлую банальность но лучьше нескажеш по моему. Но если помечтать то  я бы хотел трахнуться последний раз  перед смертью .А еще может слегка и не в тему но меня дико заводит та мысль что после моей смерти кто то будет спать с моей женой ,возможно  прям на моей могиле вот так..

----------


## Игорёк

Банально, но перед смертью я бы хотел прожить нормальную жизнь, лет до 60ти 80ти.. что бы было всё (нормальное и здоровое) и побольше...

----------


## Toadstool

Хотел бы увидеть начало Апокалипсиса  :Smile:

----------


## Mik

Прожить прошлый год заново и не совершить тех же ошибок. Жаль, что это не осуществимо!

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

> Прожить прошлый год заново и не совершить тех же ошибок. Жаль, что это не осуществимо!


 а что за ошибки, если не секрет..?

а я бы хотела вот что. ..

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Пред суицидом....реально,выпить побольше водки....нереально-стать шахидкой и взорвать жирные пидорские жопы государственной думы..

----------


## Mik

> а что за ошибки, если не секрет..?


 Умудрился практически разрушить свой брак. И как теперь исправить ситуацию, не знаю. Хотя и пытаюсь, но что из этого выйдет...

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Сделать чтото хорошее для дочки и бывшей жены.Может чтобы както компенсировать свой уход.

----------


## Хвост

> нереально-стать шахидкой и взорвать жирные пидорские жопы государственной думы..


  - я тоже этого хотел бы кстати  :Smile:

----------


## Kety

1.Увидеть любимого,хоть один ещё раз. 2.Сходить на концерт Нелли Фуртадо

----------


## Baalberith

1) Увидеть конец света
2) Послушать весёлую музыку
Если уж так то всё это вместе, пускай весь мир сдохнет вместе со мной но я буду наслаждаться хорошей музыкой

----------


## Танюха

Я перед суицидом, наверное хотела бы попросить прощение у всех своих родных и близких, а так же друзей. А в конце встретится с человеком который мне помогал и поддерживал, когда я совершала неоднократно суицид, и который был неудачный. Правильно, кто то выше сказал, что перед смертью ненадышешься....

----------


## Elpiko

- извиниться за свою грубость и обиды;
- простить (ни на кого зла не держу);
- посмотреть в глаза, чмокнуть щечку (верх желания!) или пожать руку.

----------


## Герда

Пристроить рыбок, что бы вслед за мной не отправились)
Аквариум в смысле.)

----------


## Unity

Что бы мне хотелось успеть прежде смерти? 

Пожертвовать собой ради блага других, – хотя, по сути, такая вот «жертва непрожитых лет» со стороны столь несовершенного существа вряд ли может расцениваться в качестве сколь-нибудь ценной – фактически, наоборот: мне бы хотелось, иносказательно, поскорее свершить Последнюю Сделку с существованием, экзистенцией; свою последнюю транзакцию.  :Embarrassment:  Стать бы камикадзе, – вроде ликвидаторов Чернобыля или Фукусимы-1 – и смерть, осуществление мечты, – и польза тем, что намерены неопределённо-долгое время оставаться Здесь... 
Вливаться в ряды тех, что и так ежедневно рискуют своими Драгоценными (в отличие от моей собственной) жизнями (вроде сотрудников полиции/МЧС), увы, почему-то никакого особого желания нет: слишком долго, слишком сложно для того, дабы попросту лишиться жизни в итоге...  :Big Grin: 

«Всё бы и Сразу»... Приказ от командования: отправься в такой-то целевой стратегический пункт назначения и там «героически Умри», – вот о чём мечтаю я долгие годы...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Вот в чём, как ни странно, усматриваю возможное своё «кармическое» (хотя и не «верую» в эзотерику и эту конкретную концепцию в частности) Предназначение...

----------


## Alex22

> Есть.Мой дядя.Майор милиции,заместитель начальника.Ездит на машине жигули.зарплата 12тысяч рублей.


 Это исключение из правил! В Питере, по роду своей деятельности, много сталкивался с высокими чинами милиции и других органов. Но ездят они далеко не на жигулях. Хотя и официальная зарплата была у них 15-25 т.р.)

----------


## Хомосапиенс

> Это исключение из правил!


 ну это да,жаль.

----------


## Герда

Покраситься в кретивный цвет.
Вот сижу оранжевая, как морковка, чтоб ещё сделать такого?

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Я бы хотела узнать как мне жить прежде чем умереть.а там,и жить может захотелось бы..

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Я бы хотела узнать как мне жить прежде чем умереть.а там,и жить может захотелось бы..


 Как бы ты хотела это узнать? Кто-то должен сказать?

----------


## Хомосапиенс

> Как бы ты хотела это узнать? Кто-то должен сказать?


 наверное да.щас вот собираюсь писать на другом форуме "исповедь неудачницы")может там мне дадут "разумного пинка под зад",а может и нет..

----------


## Kali-Ma

> наверное да.щас вот собираюсь писать на другом форуме "исповедь неудачницы")может там мне дадут "разумного пинка под зад",а может и нет..


 Конечно, пробуй! Если там не дадут - приходи сюда, будем пробовать  и мы еще раз))

----------


## Герда

Виртуальные пинки- это интересно даже.) Неужели помогает?)

----------


## Хомосапиенс

> Виртуальные пинки- это интересно даже.) Неужели помогает?)


 ну может кто-то даст мне умную мысль на мои проблемы

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Ну а вообще..если прижмет..я бы хотела подстричься(может и покраситься),прогуляться по своей станице в 5ый раз за полтора года безвылазного существования,купить кое-какие вещи,ужраться в жопу дорогим алкоголем,послушать любимую музыку,ну и наконец,повеситься.ну или вообще полный рай,отравиться чем-нибудь.для людей я не существую,поэтому о них можно и не мечтать.

----------


## Каин

> Есть вход, есть и выход.) Но это только тебе решать в какую дверь выходить.


 Не тебе было решать когда входить и не тебе будет решать когда выходить.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

> Не тебе было решать когда входить и не тебе будет решать когда выходить.


 а кому,Каюшка?)

----------


## Герда

> Не тебе было решать когда входить и не тебе будет решать когда выходить.


 Насчёт начала жизни, согласна. Вот насчёт выхода из неё только мне и никому больше.

----------


## Каин

> . Вот насчёт выхода из неё только мне и никому больше.


 Все люди умирают не по своему желанию.
Что касается самоубийц, то это скорее сбой в матрице. :Smile: 
Не так легко нарушить программу. И не только из-за боли.
Даже, если мне сейчас предложат сделать су одним лишь щелчком пальца, я сомневаюсь,что смогу сделать его. А ведь, жить я не хочу.

----------


## Герда

> Все люди умирают не по своему желанию.
> Что касается самоубийц, то это скорее сбой в матрице.
> Не так легко нарушить программу. И не только из-за боли.
> Даже, если мне сейчас предложат сделать су одним лишь щелчком пальца, я сомневаюсь,что смогу сделать его. А ведь, жить я не хочу.


 Почему умирают дети?
Почему предают друзья?

----------


## Каин

> Почему умирают дети?
> Почему предают друзья?


 Потому что Бога нет.

----------


## Герда

> Потому что Бога нет.


 В душе?

----------


## Каин

> В душе?


 Души нет.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

А ты Мессия чтобы это знать?)

----------


## Каин

> А ты Мессия чтобы это знать?)


 Я здравомыслящий человек.

----------


## Герда

> Я здравомыслящий человек.


 
А я безрассудный человек.)

----------


## Каин

> А я безрассудный человек.)


 Вы льстите себе

----------


## Герда

> Вы льстите себе


 

Нет, я вам льстю.

----------


## Каин

> Нет, я вам льстю.


 Сдаюсь,я повержен...

----------


## Герда

> Сдаюсь,я повержен...


 То-то))

----------


## Римма

> Не тебе было решать когда входить и не тебе будет решать когда выходить.


 *задумчиво*

а ведь что-то в этом есть...
я верю скорее... в судьбу. ну как - человек должен пройти определенный путь, определенные испытания, его впустили в этот мир, чтобы он чему-то научился важному, главному, подсовывают ему ситуации, задачки... а пока не усвоишь свои уроки, хоть головой о стену бейся - не найдешь ты смысла в этой жизни...

хотя это всего лишь мои выкладки...

----------


## andreyzz

что бы я хотел перед смертью..
наверное облизать ту прекрасную девушку с которой вчера встретился. а после сидеть с ней в обнимку на берегу океана до 100 лет. пусть она будет в той же красной клечатой рубашке что и вчера.под которой белая футболка. и серых подвернутых джинсах. 
когда мне будет хотеться поесть я буду уходить и снова поемши приходить к ней. :Embarrassment: 

она будет сидеть и сидеть. не будет учить меня жизни. мы будем смеятся вдвоем...
и еще....она не какает! :Big Grin: 

эх...весна пришла

----------


## Хомосапиенс

> что бы я хотел перед смертью..
> наверное облизать ту прекрасную девушку с которой вчера встретился. а после сидеть с ней в обнимку на берегу океана до 100 лет. пусть она будет в той же красной клечатой рубашке что и вчера.под которой белая футболка. и серых подвернутых джинсах. 
> когда мне будет хотеться поесть я буду уходить и снова поемши приходить к ней.
> 
> она будет сидеть и сидеть. не будет учить меня жизни. мы будем смеятся вдвоем...
> и еще....она не какает!
> 
> эх...весна пришла


 ну ты и дибил :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## andreyzz

> ну ты и дибил


 да ну...это получше чем сидеть за сраным компьютером :Wink:

----------


## Alex22

> ну ты и дибил


 * andreyzz*, лучше задумайся ... ато тоже потом за компьютер обратно вернешся эскимо облизывать...

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Да я насчет того что ты ныл тут что ты самый несчастный)

----------


## Alex22

Блин, так хочется отдать свое здоровье и жизнь тому, кому это действительно нужно.... :Frown:

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Блин, так хочется отдать свое здоровье и жизнь тому, кому это действительно нужно....


 Сдай хотя бы кровь на ближайшей станции переливания крови!

----------


## Scumring

Напиться, извиниться и построить приют для сирот :Embarrassment:

----------


## Каин

Почувствовать, что ощущает самый счастливый человек на земле. И не только для ощущений, но и для анализа: быть может он окажется не счастливей меня, или, каково это быть... счастливым?

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Это когда ты на седьмом небе.я была,дня два)ты идешь и тебе кажется что ты летишь)и улыбаешься как идиот(ка).В супермаркете ты стоишь минуты 3 в розовом тумане и не слышишь что продавец тебе говорит,пока тебя не окликнет подруга стоящая рядом что типа надо заплатить за товар)

----------


## Blood

Как трудно выбрать одно желание))) Всем мира,познания и понимания себя и других,любви и счастья,стоп войнам и страданиям...)А,чисто,для себя-узнать и понять истину всего и вся,мда)

----------


## Alex22

> Сдай хотя бы кровь на ближайшей станции переливания крови!


 Сдавал несколько раз. На работе, в добровольном порядке, раз в пол года предлогали, медики приезжали. У меня самая распространенная 2+.

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Сдавал несколько раз. На работе, в добровольном порядке, раз в пол года предлогали, медики приезжали. У меня самая распространенная 2+.


 Тогда считай, что прожил жизнь не зря и уже отдал часть ее другим)

----------


## Crono

> можно назвать это и последним желанием, но скорее всего та вещь, не сделав которую перед смертью жизнь была бы просто потраченна...
> то, ради чего жили, но так и не добились...
> не сделав которую было бы жалко, до тошноты пративно умерать...
> для кого-то это построить дом, для кого-то потерять девственность...
> и так, что бы это было для вас?


 Ничего бы не хотел, даже желаний не осталось.

----------


## DonnieDarko

Может прозвучит глупо, но я бы хотел побывать в Америке хотя бы пару дней. Так уж получилось что я полюбил американскую культуру и язык, было бы классно пообщаться с американцами у них дома)

----------


## roby

прыгнуть с парашютом с высоты 10 тысяч километров =)

----------


## Unity

Все мои мечты наивны и смешны, – и, в то же время, неосуществимы... 
Поэтому, единственное, что бы хотелось успеть сделать При Жизни, – так это записаться доброволицей на некую Праведную войну...  :Big Grin:  Нет, не для того, реализовать своё заложенное в себя самой Природой стремление к разрушению, не для того, дабы в кого-либо стрелять, – но для того, чтобы под огнём вытаскивать тех «взрослых детей», что выбыли из игры в результате ранения, например... 
Наслушавшись рассказов дедушки (ветерана ВОВ, подстреленного под о. Балатон незадолго до завершения войны), – многие из тех, кого теоретически можно было бы спасти, Погибали – лишь из-за того, что его товарищам было Страшно соваться под перекрёстный огонь, опасаясь за свою жизнь...
P.S. 2 в 1: Польза обществу, солдатам воюющей стороны + прекрасная возможность для «милитаристического СУ»...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Дмитрий_9

Ощутить себя вне эго, характера, личности, познать что такое настоящая любовь

----------


## Чародей

а я бы натр**ался как черт

----------


## Света

а какая разница?
что не сделаешь-суицидникам все равно в ад, так что мне ничего не надо.

----------


## Unity

Мечтаю какое-то время побыть участницей труппы фаерщиков, организующей Пламенные Шоу на фестивалях рок-музыки, свадьбах, вечеринках, корпоративах, днях городов, в ночных клубах, днях рождения и проч.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Да, фактически, я хочу стать своего рода «Циркачкой», «бродячей артисткой», «живущей на чемоданах», беспрестанно путешествуя меж городами, Видя Новые Места, знакомясь с новыми людьми... 

Представьте только, – вечер, несколько людей, практически обнаженных, с роскошным гримом, восхитительным боди-артом иль, быть может, татуировками, проделывающих волшебные, удивительнейшей красоты сценические постановки с живым, переливающийся всеми цветами радуги Огнём под тревожно-томную, чарующую музыку вроде Карла Орфа «Кармина Бурана» «О, Фортуна»... Дивная музыка, чарующая пластика, плавные движения, таинственное освещение... И множество затаивших дыхание, зачарованных мистерией зрителей... Помните шоу Victoria Secrets с их «ангелами», – с теми легендарными «крыльями»? Так почему бы не устроить Нечто подобное и в действительности, – вот только крылья эти устроить с кевларовой нити?..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Scumring

а у меня изредка бывает такое, что просто хочется выйти на улицу и пойти фраги набивать. но перед этим все-таки открыть приют. если не для собак, то хотя бы для детей :Big Grin:

----------


## El Yaoyotl

Выкурить сигарету и пару песен послушать ...

----------


## Нозоми

Ну если перед смертью,то увидеться с человеком одним...

----------


## Эндер

Сколько не пытался придумать, ничего в голову не идет. Ничего бы и не хотелось по видимому, что крайне печально. Хотя с другой стороны, может это говорит, что меня все устраивает !? ))

----------


## Язва

Дописать уже свою чёртову книгу и чтоб её в печать выпустили. После этого, пожалуй, и умереть не жалко будет.

----------


## littleF

прежде чем умереть я хотела бы прожить долгую счастливую жизнь и узнать наконец что же такое счастье. А вообще я никогда не хотела бы умирать. Очень боюсь смерти. Несмотря на то что моя жизнь дерьмо, умирать не хочу.

----------


## Unity

Принести обществу, что приютило жалкую мою <душу> на двадцать с лишним долгих лет, некую энную <Пользу>, – уничтожить себя на благо социума подобно тому, как это сделали герои «Фукусимы-1»... Именно так и не иначе...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
«…Счастья», – нет – наивны те, что в него «верят», – поэтому, от <мечтаний> подавно пора переходить к Реальным Действиям...  :Frown:

----------


## Unity

Когда-то, заглянув на странички Википедии, посвящённые книгам в жанре Антиутопии, Апокалиптики/ Постапокалиптики, аз наивно решила «…Когда-то часть из них перечитать» и принялась собирать все те книги, освещённые в перечнях, – и вместе набралось почти три сотни книг, – от «Войны Миров» Уэллса и «Алой чумы» Лондона – до Глуховского «Метро 2033/2034»... Все эти «результаты поисковой работы» лежат теперь мёртвым грузом на винте... 
Поэтому, – хотелось бы создать Бесплатный сайт для почитателей книг, где все эти «кропотливые плоды поисковой оптимизации» были собраны вместе и без лишних проволочек могли бы быть скачаны по отдельности в любом удобном формате, – либо все сразу, единым архивом.  :Embarrassment: 
Проблема в том, что аз понятия не имею, – как создаются и поддерживаются подобные сайты...  :Frown:

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Бесплатный сайт для почитателей книг, где все эти «кропотливые плоды поисковой оптимизации» были собраны вместе и без лишних проволочек могли бы быть скачаны по отдельности в любом удобном формате, – либо все сразу, единым архивом. 
> Проблема в том, что аз понятия не имею, – как создаются и поддерживаются подобные сайты...


 Наверное, сейчас ценность "частных коллекций" той же литературы стремится к нулю. Любую заинтересовавшую книгу можно легко найти в поисковике и даже читать online(не скачивая). Поэтому ИМХО, достаточно просто перечислить список, интересующиеся могут сами отыскать любой экземпляр.

----------


## Эндер

> Когда-то, заглянув на странички Википедии, посвящённые книгам в жанре Антиутопии, Апокалиптики/ Постапокалиптики, аз наивно решила «…Когда-то часть из них перечитать» и принялась собирать все те книги, освещённые в перечнях, – и вместе набралось почти три сотни книг, – от «Войны Миров» Уэллса и «Алой чумы» Лондона – до Глуховского «Метро 2033/2034»... Все эти «результаты поисковой работы» лежат теперь мёртвым грузом на винте... 
> Поэтому, – хотелось бы создать Бесплатный сайт для почитателей книг, где все эти «кропотливые плоды поисковой оптимизации» были собраны вместе и без лишних проволочек могли бы быть скачаны по отдельности в любом удобном формате, – либо все сразу, единым архивом. 
> Проблема в том, что аз понятия не имею, – как создаются и поддерживаются подобные сайты...


 А я поддерживаю. Помню как сам долго искал книги по постапокалиптике. Если у вас все получится, обязательно сообщите.

----------


## fuсka rolla

4 года меня здесь не было.
читаю все заново.... ничего не изменилось- хочу перед смертью того же самого. 
только бы название темы поменял бы не много на "что бы хотели изменить".
не умирал Я. попробовал только. а потом....женщина, наркотики, еще попытка, бросил универ, расстались, наркотики, поступил в универ. живу. 
что поменялось?- ничего. только наркотиков больше нет. и женщины. потери не столь огромны и катастрофичны , как мог подумать, имя и то, и то. 
если остались еще Бладдрагон, или кто со старого форума- напишите. Мне было бы приятно. Вы мне нравились. 
p.s. не сердитесь, что все в одном топике написал- не хотел на несколько разбивать.

----------


## Unity

> Наверное, сейчас ценность "частных коллекций" той же литературы стремится к нулю. Любую заинтересовавшую книгу можно легко найти в поисковике и даже читать online(не скачивая). Поэтому ИМХО, достаточно просто перечислить список, интересующиеся могут сами отыскать любой экземпляр.


 «Ценность» замысла в том, дабы иные люди Не Тратили Ни Минуты Своего Бесценного Времени, прыгая по ссылкам, регистрируясь на сайтах ради единой скачанной книги, – а могли просто взять Всё и Сразу...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## zanuda_ru

> «Ценность» замысла в том, дабы иные люди Не Тратили Ни Минуты Своего Бесценного Времени, прыгая по ссылкам, регистрируясь на сайтах ради единой скачанной книги, – а могли просто взять Всё и Сразу...


 По сравнению со временем, необходимым для чтения одной книги, время поиска ничтожно мало. И да, уменя сейчас на компе тоже обширная библиотека разной литературы, даже немного отсортирована по-авторам и направлениям. Другой вопрос, а когда все это читать ? И в каком порядке. Тут полный "затык".
Как хорошо было раньше, когда не было инетов, книги были в дефиците и нужно было проявить некоторые затраты времени на их "доставание". Тогда и ценились, а теперь вот: "скачать все и сразу, не тратя ни минуты драгоценного времени", а затем все это будет "пылиться" невостребованное. 
Что легко достается, то дешево ценится. То же и с книгами.

P.S.
И да, регистрация на сайтах вовсе необязательна, и лучше скачать единую книгу, чтобы тут-же приступить к чтению, чем скачать много сразу и не в силах потом и вовсе приступить к чтению, мучаясь проблемами, которые я описал выше.

----------


## Каин

Я вообще не могу читать книгу в электронном виде, даже ту которую не нашел на прилавках, но которую хочу прочитать.



Прославиться такой славой, которой не был славен ни один человек живущий до меня.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> 1.Я вообще не могу читать книгу в электронном виде, даже ту которую не нашел на прилавках, но которую хочу прочитать.
> 
> 2.Прославиться такой славой, которой не был славен ни один человек живущий до меня.


 1.Ну я вроде тоже, приобрел принтер,распечатывал книги а потом читал распечатки. Теперь же приноровился читать с экрана.

Каин, но ведь посты форума ты все-же читаешь с экрана.
Еще я слышал про существование "компьютерной бумаги" и специальных устройств для чтения книг в электронном формате. Да, и фотки теперь тоже в основном в электронном виде. И фотоальбомы уже как-бы тоже многие ведут в электронном виде(просматривают на компе). Я вот даже старые семейные фотки сейчас сканирую и на комп перевожу.

2.Ага, хочется "след оставить в истории". Однако, сейчас большая конкуренция(миллиарды людей) и вообще, Великих Людей(получивших безусловное признание) не так уж много. Исключение, пожалуй, составляют труженники так называемого "шоу бизнеса", но эта слава "преходяща"(слишком быстро забывают после окончания карьеры).

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

Изуродовать жизнь тех людей которые изуродовали мою жизнь и потратили моё время! ЗЫ месть!!!

----------


## Каин

> Каин, но ведь посты форума ты все-же читаешь с экрана.


 Мне тяжело читать длинные посты.



> 2.Ага, хочется "след оставить в истории". Однако, сейчас большая конкуренция(миллиарды людей) и вообще, Великих Людей(получивших безусловное признание) не так уж много. Исключение, пожалуй, составляют труженники так называемого "шоу бизнеса", но эта слава "преходяща"(слишком быстро забывают после окончания карьеры)


 Зануда, ты обо мне низкого мнения,считая что меня может прельстить подобная слава.
И мне это след в истории от себя нахрен не нужен. Когда я умру вместе со мной умрет и весь мир. Посмертная слава для меня пустышка. Если бы мне какой-нибудь бог предложил бы на выбор " посмертное почитания тебя как бога" или "секс" хотя бы с этой девушкой http://img.galya.ru/galya.ru/Pictures2/ тоcatalog_dir/2010/11/10/2206431.jpg то я бы выбрал второе.
Какой прок мне от удовольствия, которого я не буду ощущать, по существу которого не будет.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Какой прок мне от удовольствия, которого я не буду ощущать, по существу которого не будет.


 Как-то в связи с этим вспомнился рассказ С.Лема. Там один философ написал "Проклятие потомкам". Объяснил он это тем, что потомки часто почитают уже умерших, говоря, что вот они-то оценили, а современники(предки) были глупы и не оценили. В то же время где-то прозябает неоцененный современник, которого эти самые потомки лишили причитающихся ему при жизни лавров. 
Не сомневаясь в своей гениальности, и не имея признания у современников, этот философ хотел добавить "ложку дегтя", проклиная потомков,которые, без сомнения, будут наслаждаться его гениальными творениями.

И таки да, бесспорно, что ценность творения повышается после смерти автора(если творение вообще имеет какую-нибудь ценность). Можно даже догадываться, почему. И много бесспорных Гениев Человечества умерли в нищете и безызвестности, не получив причитающихся им лавров(славы) при жизни.

В то же время есть "однодневки" - "халиф на час", получили Славу и "ушли в туман"(были забыты). 
Значит ты предпочитаешь именно эту Славу(при жизни)?
Пусть это будет кратковременно, но чтобы успеть самому насладиться.
Что-ж,вариант "после нас хоть потоп" тоже вполне логичен.

А  так, да. Странно, например, зачем те-же греки сажают маслиновое дерево, которое очень долго не дает плода, если доподлинно знают, что им самим уже не вкусить плода с этого дерева. Все достанется потомкам.

----------


## Каин

> Как-то в связи с этим вспомнился рассказ С.Лема.


 Я завидую с какой ты ловкостью каждый раз подбираешь примеры.



> Там один философ написал "Проклятие потомкам". Объяснил он это тем, что потомки часто почитают уже умерших, говоря, что вот они-то оценили, а современники(предки) были глупы и не оценили. В то же время где-то прозябает неоцененный современник, которого эти самые потомки лишили причитающихся ему при жизни лавров. 
> Не сомневаясь в своей гениальности, и не имея признания у современников, этот философ хотел добавить "ложку дегтя", проклиная потомков,которые, без сомнения, будут наслаждаться его гениальными творениями.


 Я бы не проклинал за это. В этом случае страдает только один человек (не признаный при жизни гений). Народ же от этого не страдает - этот гений для него живет и после смерти. Страдания одного человека слишком мелки, что бы из-за этого проклинать многих.



> В то же время есть "однодневки" - "халиф на час", получили Славу и "ушли в туман"(были забыты). 
> Значит ты предпочитаешь именно эту Славу(при жизни)?


  Чем выше слава, тем больше она будет почитаться во времени.Однодневная слава (только при жизни) мелкая слава. Такую славу я не предпочитаю.




> Что-ж,вариант "после нас хоть потоп" тоже вполне логичен.


  Это тоже не для меня. Это может предполагать зло для мира (хоть и после тебя). А мое мышление такое не приемлет. Но спрашивается, а мне то что с этого? Отвечаю. Я считаю это благородным мышлением, а в благородстве во всех его видах, я нахожу для себя удовольствие. "После меня, не хочу чтоб был потоп" Я так искренне считаю. И мне приятно от этого, что я так считаю.



> А так, да. Странно, например, зачем те-же греки сажают маслиновое дерево, которое очень долго не дает плода, если доподлинно знают, что им самим уже не вкусить плода с этого дерева. Все достанется потомкам.


  Здесь таже самая ситуация. Греки возвышаются тем, что они делают это не ради себя, а ради других. Я бы даже мог предположить, что удовольствие греков от этого благородства больше, чем у ихнего поколения от вкушения плодов этого дерева.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Чем выше слава, тем больше она будет почитаться во времени.Однодневная слава (только при жизни) мелкая слава. Такую славу я не предпочитаю.
> 
>  Это тоже не для меня. Это может предполагать зло для мира (хоть и после тебя). А мое мышление такое не приемлет. Но спрашивается, а мне то что с этого? Отвечаю. Я считаю это благородным мышлением, а в благородстве во всех его видах, я нахожу для себя удовольствие. "После меня, не хочу чтоб был потоп" Я так искренне считаю. И мне приятно от этого, что я так считаю.
>  Здесь таже самая ситуация. Греки возвышаются тем, что они делают это не ради себя, а ради других. Я бы даже мог предположить, что удовольствие греков от этого благородства больше, чем у ихнего поколения от вкушения плодов этого дерева.


 И все-же ты предпочел-бы сюеминутное удовольствие(секс с "секс-бомбой") этой благородной посмертной славе. И в качестве аргумента именно это: "А мне-то что с того, что будет после меня ?" 
Как-то вспоминается легенда про царицу Клеопатру, кторая продавала ночь(с ней) за жизнь(после ночи "счастливцу" отсекали голову). И находились охотники,надо сказать. 
То-есть благородную посмертную славу все-таки принес-бы в жертву похоти ?

----------


## Каин

> И все-же ты предпочел-бы сюеминутное удовольствие(секс с "секс-бомбой") этой благородной посмертной славе. И в качестве аргумента именно это: "А мне-то что с того, что будет после меня ?" 
> Как-то вспоминается легенда про царицу Клеопатру, кторая продавала ночь(с ней) за жизнь(после ночи "счастливцу" отсекали голову). И находились охотники,надо сказать. 
> То-есть благородную посмертную славу все-таки принес-бы в жертву похоти ?


   Не вижу я в этом сознание (своего величия после жизни) благородства. Ведь греки думая о своих потомках, испытывают реальное настоящее благородство. Они были друг другу свидетели своего благородства. То есть благородство нуждается в свидетелях. И даже что бы получить приятное от моего сознания "после меня не хочу. чтоб был потоп" для этого нужно было свидетельство, в данном случае твое, и других читающих. Но это не ложь, так как обманом невозможно заполучить истинное ощущение(! )благородством. И если бы я это говорил только для того. что бы другие обо мне были подобающего мнения, то мне от этого приятно не было. Так как я представился бы тем, кем на самом деле не являюсь. А я хочу, что бы думали хорошо именно обо мне реальном, но не вымышленном.

И еще почему бы я предпочел второе(секс) перед первым. Само предложение от бога этого выбора умаляет эту посмертную славу. Это опять же своего рода обман, то есть моя посмертная слава (то есть знание о ней) подарена, и от этого я бы точно не испытывал благородства, тогда как сексом я насладился бы по настоящему.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Это опять же своего рода обман, то есть моя посмертная слава (то есть знание о ней) подарена, и от этого я бы точно не испытывал благородства, тогда как сексом я насладился бы по настоящему.


 Хорошо, так и запишем. То есть чтобы получить удовольствие(при этой жизни) даже от посмертной славы нужно чтобы кто-то об этом знал(опять-же,при этой жизни). И даже не просто знал, но оценил(одобрил,похвалил). А для того, чтобы это не было, как в совке обычно боролись с "показухой и очковтирательством",нужно еще чтобы была искренность(честность с самим собой). Только тогда это будет и "в кайф" и благородно.

Все звучит красиво и правильно. Вот только, сдается мне, немногие могут этим похвастаться(в смысле про искренность). Обычно таки,"игра на публику", т.е. те самые "показуха и очковтирательство". И если в человеке благородства нет, то никакой дополнительной радости от своего благородства он получить не может.

Или как говорит Черт Ивана Карамазова из "Братья Карамазовы".
Что-то вроде: Мучение грешников огнем в аду устарело. Теперь уповают на мУки совести. От этой реформы пострадали только совестливые, а бессовестным-то не от чего мучаться.Огонь был вернее.
То же самое если принять Совесть как спутник Благородства(или как аттрибут Благородного человека).

----------


## Каин

> Вот только, сдается мне, немногие могут этим похвастаться(в смысле про искренность). Обычно таки,"игра на публику", т.е. те самые "показуха и очковтирательство".


  Правильно сдается, но только большинство, но не все.Поэтому человек и умиляется от настоящего благородства, так как оно очень редко. Ценность можно сказать.



> И если в человеке благородства нет, то никакой дополнительной радости от своего благородства он получить не может.


 У каждого свои ценности, и кто то даже считает благородство истинной дешевкой. И для него намного приятнее очковтирательство, а почему. Да потому что нет у него благородства, он не понимает что это такое и какой от нее ему прок. У кого то главная цель загребсти побольше денег от своего продукта творчества и не важно как этот подукт повлияет на умы отрицательно или положительно, а у кого-то, что бы этот продукт был полезен для человека, и пускай даже он не принесет ему и рубля. Все люди разные, у каждого свои ценности.И никакой бы разницы для человека не было бы, в чем он получает удовольствие, в благородстве или очковтирательстве. Вот только эти ценности имеют объективную оценку. То есть если представить ситуацию, что корыстный вдруг становиться бескорыстным, то ему от этого станет приятней, чем до этого. Тут как бы связь между ценностью общечеловеческой и приятностью от своей ценности самого индивида чисто прямопропорциональна. То есть. чем больше эту ценностть почитают люди, тем от этого больше приятней будет и обладателю этой ценности. Книга ради славы почетней, чем книга ради денег, и первый будет испытывать большее удовольствие от надежды прославиться, чем второй от надежды обогатеть. Но тут всплывает один казус, о чем мы и говорим. Автор не надеется, что он прославиться, а в итоге имеет посмертную славу. Другой же получил при жизни барыш и развлекаеться на полную катушку. Тут второй имеет большее удовольствие, чем первый,хотя  общечеловечская ценность отдает предпочтение первому. Но тут такое не катит, как я уже и говорил, что человек умирает и с ним умирает и весь мир, то есть и само понятие общечеловеческая ценность, она просто уже перестает существовать. И вся прямопропорциональность, о которой я говорил имеет место только при жизни субъекта. То есть общечеловеческая ценность в посмертной славе просто не существует для мертвого поэта. А для живого существует. Это НАДЕЖДА на посмертную славу. И она приятней реального барыша, так как человечеством это ценится больше.



> Или как говорит Черт Ивана Карамазова из "Братья Карамазовы".
> Что-то вроде: Мучение грешников огнем в аду устарело. Теперь уповают на мУки совести. От этой реформы пострадали только совестливые, а бессовестным-то не от чего мучаться.Огонь был вернее.


 А что я тебе говорил рассказывая о том,что совесть это слишком слабый запрет для преступных намерений человека. Зона вернее.

Вообще в "Братьях Карамазовых" я считаю,что самое сильное место это глава "Бунт" в которой Иван Карамазов объясняет своему брату Алеше, почему ЧЕСТНЫЙ человек не должен принимать Царство Бога_ " А потому свой билет на вход спешу возвратить обратно. И если только я честный человек, то обязан возвратить его как можно заранее."_ Вот это "почему" Достоевский блестящее объяснил, что даже когда Иван спрашивает у набожного Алеши _" Отвечай: представь, что ты сам возводишь здание судьбы человеческой с целью в финале осчастливить людей_ (имея в виду основу всего христианства).....,_но для этого необходимо бы замучить всего лишь одно только крохотное созданьеце,...согласился ли бы ты быть архитектором на этих условиях, скажи и не лги!"_ И Алеше ничего не остается  как ответить ему _"нет, не согласился бы"_. То есть Достоевский блестяще и вполне основываясь на здравом смысле аргументировал почему ЧЕСТНЫЙ человек не должен быть христианином.

----------


## Unity

> По сравнению со временем, необходимым для чтения одной книги, время поиска ничтожно мало. И да, уменя сейчас на компе тоже обширная библиотека разной литературы, даже немного отсортирована по-авторам и направлениям. Другой вопрос, а когда все это читать ? И в каком порядке. Тут полный "затык".
> Как хорошо было раньше, когда не было инетов, книги были в дефиците и нужно было проявить некоторые затраты времени на их "доставание". Тогда и ценились, а теперь вот: "скачать все и сразу, не тратя ни минуты драгоценного времени", а затем все это будет "пылиться" невостребованное. 
> Что легко достается, то дешево ценится. То же и с книгами.
> 
> P.S.
> И да, регистрация на сайтах вовсе необязательна, и лучше скачать единую книгу, чтобы тут-же приступить к чтению, чем скачать много сразу и не в силах потом и вовсе приступить к чтению, мучаясь проблемами, которые я описал выше.


 Да, несомненно, это так, – тем не менее – удобства ради, полагаю, таки стоит создать такой сайт где-нибудь на просторах narod.ru [?]... 
N.B. Мне бы очень хотелось создать перед своим Уходом, возможно, одну из первых на безбрежных просторах Рунета бесплатную, Оперативную <Жанровую Библиотеку>, всецело посвященную Антиутопии и Постапокалиптике, Социальной Фантастике, – и, быть может, впоследствии, чему-то ещё (полным собраниям сочинений тех же Стругацких, Лема, Лукьяненко, Дяченко, Толкиена, Азимова и Многих прочих Великих Мэтров). Да, – я открыто и официально «со слезами на глазах» обращаюсь к тем Знающим Людям, что разбираются в создании, поддержании и развитии сайтов – в данном случае, всего лишь удобства читателей ради, «за идею»... Красивый сайт в стиле Web 3.0., склад файлов, прямые ссылки, любой требуемый формат (<.txt> <.rtf> <.fb2>)...

P.S. К примеру, сразу же могу Лично  :Embarrassment:  порекомендовать следующие перлы:
Герберт Уэллс, «Машина Времени»
Герберт Уэллс, «Когда спящий проснётся»
Герберт Уэллс, «Остров доктора Моро»
Джордж Оруэлл, «1984»
Джордж Оруэлл, «Скотный двор»
Олдос Хаксли, «О дивный новый мир!»
Джек Лондон, «Железная пята»
Станислав Лем, «Возвращение со звёзд», «Футурологический конгресс»
Рэй Бредбери, «451 градус по Фаренгейту»
Филип К. Дик, «Свихнувшееся время», «Мечтают ли андроиды об электроовцах?»
Роберт Шекли, «Цивилизация статуса» (1960), Билет на планету Транай
Евгений Замятин, «Мы» (только начала читать) 
Сергей Лукьяненко, «Тринадцатый город»
Братья Стругацкие, «Обитаемый остров», «Хищные вещи века»... 

Судите сами, – классно ведь иметь возможность Скачать всё Это Сразу – не гугля по отдельности каждую книгу...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## fuсka rolla

парочку от Керуака добавь, Воннегурта, Кафку и что-нибудь из Хамингуэйа. Ну и Ремарка бы не мешало. Моя б воля- Я бы и Маяковского с Бродским добавил....пока это все за флуд не потерли

а правда....давайте создадим отдельный топик под литературу? вместе с ссылками на книги. на разных языках. 
отдельно картинную галерею сделаем. только не из обоев для винды, а нормальную : с Клии, Шагалом и тд. 
что скажете? интересно будет. 
нужно только успеть до модерования )

----------


## Римма

*оффтоп*

fuсka rolla, а зачем брать ник давно ушедшего отсюда человека? 

***




> Мне бы очень хотелось создать перед своим Уходом, возможно, одну из первых на безбрежных просторах Рунета бесплатную, Оперативную <Жанровую Библиотеку>, всецело посвященную Антиутопии и Постапокалиптике, Социальной Фантастике, – и, быть может, впоследствии, чему-то ещё (полным собраниям сочинений тех же Стругацких, Лема, Лукьяненко, Дяченко, Толкиена, Азимова и Многих прочих Великих Мэтров).


 На мой взгляд, отличная  идея  :Smile:

----------


## fuсka rolla

> fuсka rolla, а зачем брать ник давно ушедшего отсюда человека?


 за тем, что мой старый аккаунт с этим же именем не восстанавливается . 
на поверку оаказалось- "давно ушедший человек" сам оболдел слегка от своей смерти в комскомольской правде.

----------


## Димон

Хотя бы взгляд любимой

----------


## Asagami

Увидеть или услышать что-то невообразимо прекрасное и безупречное.Не знаю даже что это могло бы быть..

----------


## Lexington

хрен его знает, если все перечислить то выходит что надобно жить ибо все сразу сделать не выйдет...вопрос не ко мне кароче :Smile:

----------


## бывшийкурильщик

мне бы ничего не хотелось

----------


## Дмитрий_9

полетать на дельтаплане где-нибудь в экзотич. месте

----------


## Unity

Подавно поняла, что наши Желания превращают нас в своих Рабов, Невольников, – поэтому, последнее, что мне покамест ещё интересно «…На Земле» – это Свобода... Свобода от «…Желаний», свобода от инстинктов и программ... Свобода от Всего, – и, в первую очередь, от Жизни... 
Последнее моё желание... Что ж, пускай оно будет таковым: встретить иных людей, жаждущих Исчезновения... Желающих «…Перестать Желать» и попросту раствориться в мире, став пылью, прахом...

----------


## fuсka rolla

Юнити, любые желания- это и есть ты. Исключение- когда ты не понимаешь разницу между тем, что хочешь ты и что тебя выучили хотеть.

----------


## Dione

> и что тебя выучили хотеть.


 это
 как-то не есть нормальным и правильным..
выучили хотеть...
словно заставили жить..заставили думать так и не иначе...
и ещё множество...
выучили=заставили

----------


## fuсka rolla

> это
>  как-то не есть нормальным и правильным..
> выучили хотеть...
> словно заставили жить..заставили думать так и не иначе...
> и ещё множество...
> выучили=заставили


 ой, пардон муа. Я хотел написать "выдрессировали", а написал так. 
thanx 4 correction. much

----------


## Dione

какая разница..
сути не меняет..
выдрессировали=заставили=принудили=против воли..

----------


## fuсka rolla

ага. Я это и имел ввиду. Я извинился за "выучили", как неправильное употребление.  Следите за контекстом.

----------


## zero

Пожить немного в спокойствии)

----------


## Pelagia

Дописать книгу и найти людей своей веры.

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

> Дописать книгу и найти людей своей веры.


 А какой вы веры ?
 я буддистка

----------


## Pelagia

Нет, моя вера другая, хотя буддистов уважаю.

Я боконист.

----------


## fuсka rolla

боконист? Честное слово, не знал о существовании такой религии пока после прочтения Вашего пассажа не полез на википедию )
Мне показалось, что концепция "религии" синонимична одному греческому (древне-греческому) парадоксу про "на острове Крит все врут", или "Я вру".

----------


## littleF

Ох, много чего хотелось бы, но самое главное, наверное, побывать в Великобритании. В Лондоне. В Шотландии. На южном побережье. Везде в общем... Глупо, наверное, но тянет меня туда...

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

> Ох, много чего хотелось бы, но самое главное, наверное, побывать в Великобритании. В Лондоне. В Шотландии. На южном побережье. Везде в общем... Глупо, наверное, но тянет меня туда...


 А чем тебе она понравилась ? Возможно это связано с твоей прошлой жизнью..? 
А в Сибирь тебя не тянет ли  :Smile:  ? http://vkontakte.ru/id60802132  У нас зима самая красивая ..

----------


## glancy

Ничего. Желать большего, чем я уже получила и взяла уже просто нереально. Отожгла по-полной, всем бы так...

----------


## dobroezlo

избавиться от эго и своих дешевых мелких эгоистических желаний и проблем связанных с ними тем самым избавясь от страданий, ощутить настоящую свободу, познать истину, помочь хоть кому-нибудь найти себя в боге и бога в себе...

----------


## Nord

> избавиться от эго и своих дешевых мелких эгоистических желаний и проблем связанных с ними тем самым избавясь от страданий, ощутить настоящую свободу, познать истину, помочь хоть кому-нибудь найти себя в боге и бога в себе...


 Избавься от своего желания избавляться - всё остальное получится само.

----------


## Герда

> Избавься от своего желания избавляться - всё остальное получится само.


 Тогда уж легче избавиться от себя. Желания отпадут сами по себе.)

----------


## Nord

> Тогда уж легче избавиться от себя. Желания отпадут сами по себе.)


 Делать можно всё, что хочешь. Сами по себе желания не наносят человеку урона, пока он не наделяет их высокой важностью. Собственно, желание избавляться от желаний есть ни что иное как желание избавиться от собственных приоритетов - это бесплодный путь, потому что стремление к избавлению не понижает, а повышает значимость того, от чего человек стремится избавиться.

Об этом же говорит на первый взгляд парадоксальное высказывание: Лучший способ избавиться от желаний - дать им волю. Но именно так и можно понять тщету желаний. А потом уже - как говорят в Японии: "Каждый однажды должен подняться на Фудзи, но лишь глупец делает это дважды".

----------


## Герда

Тоесть два раза в одну реку не войдёшь. Особенно если это река жизни.

----------


## Nord

> Тоесть два раза в одну реку не войдёшь. Особенно если это река жизни.


 Каждый раз - иной, и в то же время в точности такой же как и все остальные.

Форма и суть.

Жизнь - это суть, выраженная бесконечным числом форм.

Смерть - смена форм.

----------


## Герда

Или продолжение, но в другом варианте.
Тогда может есть смысл подняться на Фудзи дважды?
Когда пробуешь что-то впервые не так страшно. Не знаешь что ждёт.
 А вот когда уже знаешь, и знаешь, что это больно___Тогда и в правду страшно.

----------


## Nord

> Или продолжение, но в другом варианте.
> Тогда может есть смысл подняться на Фудзи дважды?
> Когда пробуешь что-то впервые не так страшно. Не знаешь что ждёт.
>  А вот когда уже знаешь, и знаешь, что это больно___Тогда и в правду страшно.


 Смысл - это производная комбинации форм. То есть смысл есть во всем. Другое дело, что он зависит от выбора комбинации форм. Смысл не тождественен сути, это так сказать частный случай сути, один из вариантов. Поэтому при всем богатстве выбора смыслов - суть одна.

----------


## Герда

Ну это как пазлы собрать.
Бывает по контуру подходит, по смыслу нет.
И даже в бессмыслице есть смысл.
Суть тоже не одна. Она зависит под каким углом смотреть на суть.

----------


## Nord

> Ну это как пазлы собрать.
> Бывает по контуру подходит, по смыслу нет.
> И даже в бессмыслице есть смысл.
> Суть тоже не одна. Она зависит под каким углом смотреть на суть.


 Ну да: суть в том - под каким углом смотреть на суть. Под одним углом ты кругом зависишь от желаний и их последствий; под другим: все желания - это незначительная, ничего не значащая ерунда.

----------


## Violet

Я бы хотела уничтожить планету Земля, но к сожалению у меня не хватит сил на это отважное дело Т_Т
Хотелось бы изменить мир, что бы люди не были такими жестокими, что бы детишки не болели, не рождались с мутациями, что бы животные не страдали, чтобы мир был добрее. Но это все фигня. Ибо все к черту прогныло  :Embarrassment:

----------


## BWo13lf

что бы все, ВСЕ кто меня знал, просто забыли сразу же, что я был.

----------


## StupidGirl

Перекрасить волосы в рыжий цвет)

----------


## zmejka

> что бы все, ВСЕ кто меня знал, просто забыли сразу же, что я был.


 точно такое же желание.

----------


## fuсka rolla

Я как-то красил в синий. В Мухосранске прокатило.

----------


## Игорёк

В Догвиле нет гопников, и население крохотное, конечно там с этим проще )

----------


## fuсka rolla

> В Догвиле нет гопников, и население крохотное, конечно там с этим проще )


 В моем Догвиле население не мало. И все злые и тупые. Все, как в Москве )

----------


## StupidGirl

В фиолетовый тоже было бы неплохо. Но рыжий всё-таки ближе к телу, что ли) А при жизни точно не покрашу, не поймут. Когда буду отходить, тогда, кто знает...

----------


## Unity

Подержать свою новорождённую дочь на руках, встретив свою милую Богиню у ворот роддома; узреть её выпускной, лаская атласную кожу ручки своей Мечты, лучше половинки собственной своей души – и, наконец, подержать на руках внуков-правнуков...)

----------


## wiki

> Подержать свою новорождённую дочь на руках, встретив свою милую Богиню у ворот роддома; узреть её выпускной, лаская атласную кожу ручки своей Мечты, лучше половинки собственной своей души – и, наконец, подержать на руках внуков-правнуков...)


 Значит всё-таки захотели жить???????????? Это классно!!!

----------


## Liquid_Sky

Подняться на крышу многоэтажки одной из первых июньских ночей. Это будет новостройка - в них так остро ощущается Грядущее, кажется, на каждом лестничном пролете стоят призраки _новизны_, призраки тех, кто еще не въехал, но скоро будет здесь -  умирать и любить, и бухать на балконах и тащить детские коляски на 16 этаж или выше, когда сломается лифт, и планировать отпуск, и возвращаться с тусовки утром, почти счастливым, а кто то будет плакать - как я сейчас.   
    Так вот, все небо будет в звездах: сплошное небо - и гигантские белые звезды, а воздух будет пахнуть морем, наступающим летом, чем-то болезненно-сладким... Он будет пахнуть _предвкушением_. И я буду лежать на этой крыше - прохлада и тепло - и смотреть на пролетающие самолеты.  Южный ветер, веющий той ночью над миром, унесет дым от моей сигареты - легкую белую дымку, как будто после каждой затяжки выдыхаешь собственную душу. А потом на востоке распустится утро и весь старый добрый мир станет таким невыносимо юным, все цвета - новыми. И я тоже стану новой, но внутри у меня останутся звезды, и призраки и падающие самолеты. 
    Даже не знаю, когда лучше умереть - ночью или утром?

----------


## Unity

> Значит всё-таки захотели жить???????????? Это классно!!!


 О, да, маленькое любопытное создание!..))) Ещё как - ибо я встретил, наконец, Свою Вторую Половинку...
Между тем, моя социальная неприспособленность теперь меня здорово подводит -аз никогда не умел жить, как все те люди за окном - Изначально, Априори-социализированные...

----------


## wiki

> О, да, маленькое любопытное создание!..)))


  вот с этим Вы конечно переборщили, при чём о-о-очень)))))))))) :Big Grin:

----------


## Игорёк

> О, да, маленькое любопытное создание!..))) Ещё как - ибо я встретил, наконец, Свою Вторую Половинку...
> Между тем, моя социальная неприспособленность теперь меня здорово подводит -аз никогда не умел жить, как все те люди за окном - Изначально, Априори-социализированные...


 Да ,этот факт огорчает, столько лет депры и беспомощности просто так без последствий не пройдут. СОциализироваться всеравно будет очень сложно, и неизвестно сколько времени уйдет на это и получится ли вообще.

----------


## Unity

> Да ,этот факт огорчает, столько лет депры и беспомощности просто так без последствий не пройдут. СОциализироваться всеравно будет очень сложно, и неизвестно сколько времени уйдет на это и получится ли вообще.


 Да, действительно - будет, безусловно, нелегко - ведь сейчас аз возвращаюсь к жизни... Фактически, ныне аз впервые начинаю жить!.. Аз не чаю ложных иллюзий и надежд по поводу того, что всё сразу будет гладко - но я сделаю всё возможное - и даже невозможное -для того, чтобы всё у моей Половинки было хорошо!.. В эти дни аз впервые обрела Душу, Сердце моё впервые в жизни стало биться!.. 
Да, *Игорь*, - теперь у меня Всё Получится - не сомневаюсь даже. Это правильно. 
P.S. Вы любили когда-нибудь? Мечтали создать семью, во всём Несхожую на все те кланы справа, слева? Мечтали жить идеалистически - беспрестанно совершенствуясь ради своей Лучшей Половинки каждый сущий день?..
Это безмерно, очень, крайне, чрезвычайно важно! - поэтому у меня нет права на ошибку...

----------


## wiki

Unity, а на аватарке кто есть Вы, а кто половинка???

----------


## fuсka rolla

> как все те люди за окном - Изначально, Априори-социализированные...


 Изночально, априорно, люди за окном не социализированы.

----------


## Unity

> Изночально, априорно, люди за окном не социализированы.


 Между тем, некоторым из нас в силу определённых особенностей своего характера, очень сложно даётся то, что для подавляющего большинства людей, как правило, не представляет никоей сложности - например, _жизнь без Любви_ - либо поддержание _формальных_ "дружественных" связей, прочие формы социальных взаимодействий... Что и порождает различие, сепарацию, расщепление, сегрегацию на _них_ и _нас_...

----------


## Liquid_Sky

Я передумала, нахрен крышу - перед смертью я хочу танцевать.

----------


## Nails

Чтобы продолжали мои дела и борьбу за справедливость,хорошую жизнь.Хочу чтобы продолжали все мои проекты которые я не смогу закончить или хотел бы

----------


## Яна Дурова

Я бы хотела увидеть Павла Валерьевича Дурова. Для тех, кто не знает - это создатель ВКонтакте.

----------


## yourschizophrenia

> Я бы хотела увидеть Павла Валерьевича Дурова. Для тех, кто не знает - это создатель ВКонтакте.


 интересное желание... а можно поинтересоваться, зачем?

----------


## Takhisis

песню спеть. Свою, и  желательно  - лучшую.
если оно на тот момент будет возможно, конечно.

----------


## Фрирайдер

Сходить на рыбалку.

----------


## Another

Хорошая тема. А я вот даже не знаю чего бы хотел успеть перед тем как придет мой час. Возможно покажется странным, но наверное хотел бы отведать живую девушку перед смертью. А то умирать не попробовав обидно очень.

----------


## художник

O_o

----------


## wiki

> Хорошая тема. А я вот даже не знаю чего бы хотел успеть перед тем как придет мой час. Возможно покажется странным, но наверное хотел бы отведать живую девушку перед смертью. А то умирать не попробовав обидно очень.


 Ну и написал, можно подумать, что съесть её хочешь))))))))))))))))

----------


## Another

> с живыми туго, а вот с мертвыми могу помочь


 А как это с мертвыми то? Не совсем понял значения фразы, но первые ассоциации пошли с моргом и покойниками.... Чето жутко прям.




> Ну и написал, можно подумать, что съесть её хочешь))))))))))))))))


 А почему бы и нет? А ты смотрю тоже уже в теме.

Еще я тут подумал, что было б не плохо перед смертью прыгнуть с парашютом что ли.
Хотя думаю не выйдет. Сейчас читал про это дело.. Психам нельзя прыгать. Еще лицам у кого сахарный деабет (у меня он может быть наследственностью, сейчас без понятия есть или нет). А так по ценам вроде реально....

----------


## Another

> перед смертью.. с парашютом..   в чем надобность второго? хотя нет, пилотам достанется... а можно было и без него прыгать... но пожалей невинных... 
> прыгай с крыши многоэтажки 
>  а живых людей кушать не жутко?


 А что плохого чтоб с парашютом прыгнуть? К тому же не страшно будет если вдруг там чего заест и не раскроется он. Мне кажется это неплохим развлечением вообще-то.

Да я не кушаю живых людей. Наверное мы друг друга не так поняли.

----------


## Another

> ты сказал что перед смертью, вот и я предложил вариант, забыть этот парашют в кабине


 Ну да как же. А как я узнаю когда смерть моя настанет? Думаешь все так просто. А умышленно я умирать не собираюсь вовсе.

----------


## Dark92

наверное первое что я сделала б перед тем как прыгать я бы убила одного подонка, который сделал первый шаг убийства моей личности.. а потом можно и     прыгать... хотя.... нет лучше просто прыгнуть.... потому что он не заслужил того что бы его убили  и все его считали ангелочком, коорый никого никогдане обидел!!!!!!

----------


## jasmine

Обнять дорогих мне людей и сказать что мы всегда вместе и даже смерть не разлучит нас

----------


## Фрирайдер

> Обнять дорогих мне людей и сказать что мы всегда вместе и даже смерть не разлучит нас


  Везёт же! некоторым. Есть дорогие люди. А тут кота и хомяка обнимать чтоли.

----------


## jasmine

> Везёт же! некоторым. Есть дорогие люди. А тут кота и хомяка обнимать чтоли.


 Тогда ищите любимых людей, друзей. Вы найдете

----------


## damenoo

еслиб я знал что стопудово отдам концы через день, я бы обкололся наркотой..говорят нисчем не сравнимое ощущение

----------


## wiki

> Тогда ищите любимых людей, друзей. Вы найдете


  и как их интересно искать????? Сами они вряд ли найдутся,такие люди на дороге не валяются, а если и найдутся то быстро сбегут и опять обнимать будет не кого(((((((((((((

----------


## Возможно это все

А я бы хотел, что бы мои мысли вовремя полёта были записаны и переданны огласке (ну тому кому интересно). Всегда было интересно что думает человек когда прыгает и начинает подлетать к земле. Может кому-то это тоже интересно? Придумать бы какое-то устройство что бы записать и другие знали.

----------


## wiki

> А я бы хотел, что бы мои мысли вовремя полёта были записаны и переданны огласке (ну тому кому интересно). Всегда было интересно что думает человек когда прыгает и начинает подлетать к земле. Может кому-то это тоже интересно? Придумать бы какое-то устройство что бы записать и другие знали.


 диктофон и в карман,мысли-то сто пудов озвучатся с помощью слов)))))))))))))))

----------


## Kent

Дык... Диктофон разобьется же. Надо брать черный ящик от самолета. Он еще и ускорение придаст.

----------


## wiki

О,точно, а потом менты будут его прослушивать, а может и отдадут кому-то на исследование мыслей вслух)))))))))))))

----------


## jasmine

> и как их интересно искать????? Сами они вряд ли найдутся,такие люди на дороге не валяются, а если и найдутся то быстро сбегут и опять обнимать будет не кого(((((((((((((


  Если хотя бы пытаться искать у вас 2 варианта-вы можете найти друзей или не сможете. А если вы будете сидеть сложа руки-у вас только один вариант-вы не найдете друзей, у вас не будет шансов на это. Лучше жалеть о том что вы сделали, чем жалеть о вещах которые вы не сделали. Так что не ждите. Сами проявляйте активность, будьте открыми, веселыми, выходите в люди, гуляйте и самое главное не сидите дома

----------


## alisa ххх

перед смертью мне хотелось бы покурить. вдохнуть этот сладкий дым, выпустить пару колечек...

----------


## faron

Перед смертью я хотел бы прожить как можно больше.

----------


## Lucky13

> перед смертью мне хотелось бы покурить. вдохнуть этот сладкий дым, выпустить пару колечек...


 сигарет не интересно...

----------


## Игорёк

> Если хотя бы пытаться искать у вас 2 варианта-вы можете найти друзей или не сможете. А если вы будете сидеть сложа руки-у вас только один вариант-вы не найдете друзей, у вас не будет шансов на это. Лучше жалеть о том что вы сделали, чем жалеть о вещах которые вы не сделали. Так что не ждите. Сами проявляйте активность, будьте открыми, веселыми, выходите в люди, гуляйте и самое главное не сидите дома


 Замечательный совет для тех людей кто просто временно запутался. Когда же человек зарос в своих проблемах, и жил в состоянии одиночества изначально, такой совет может вызвать разве что тошноту. И все его попытки активных действий, вызовут еще большее отвращение к себе, ибо вероятность успешного результата в такой ситуации ничтожно мала.

----------


## Kent

Игорёк, вот прям не в бровь, а в глаз!

----------


## .kbz

ничего, потому что жизнь - дерьмо

----------


## Amonimus

Мне ничего не надо, мне не позволят этого сделать.
А так, расчленить сверствиников и родственников

----------


## sapienti_sat

Хочу обрести уверенность в том, что моя смерть никого не заденет и в том, что меня не откачают. 
И еще было бы кое с кем поговорить, но это так, попытка помочь самой себе.

----------


## fuсka rolla

Сегодня день рождения этого треда. Пять лет живет. Циничное пожелание (в контексте темы), но пусть мечты сбудутся.

----------


## аутоагрессия

встретить людей,с которыми я общалась в интернете(самых-самых)

----------


## Ferrel

Не прожить эту жизнь зря...

----------


## ИринаС68

ни о чем не сожалеть

----------


## Маргарита

Честно!Хотелось бы стихи прочитать с экрана. Знаете, сколько себя помню грезила мечтой стать диктором...Но увы. Внешность "своеобразно-безобразна" и путь к экрану мне,увы, "заказан". :Embarrassment:

----------


## X-Men

> Честно!Хотелось бы стихи прочитать с экрана. Знаете, сколько себя помню грезила мечтой стать диктором...Но увы. Внешность "своеобразно-безобразна" и путь к экрану мне,увы, "заказан".


 Это можно сделать не только на экране,а по радио например.Представь,люди стоят в пробке,зляться,матеряться и тут ты по радио читаешь позитивные стихи)

----------


## чмошник

>> что бы вы хотели прежде, чем умрете?

Убить как можно больше людей.

----------


## Deanne

На последок извиниться со всеми, кого я обижала. И послушать песни нирвана.

----------


## Literatura

я бы всем сказала, кого люблю, что люблю их всем сердцем и что они не виноваты. нет, даже бы письма каждому написала... а тем - кого ненавижу, позвонила бы перед тем, как сделать шаг - и сказала, что не прощу их никогда, чтоб им потом жизнь медом не казалась. ведь все же... есть те, кто влияет на наше решение. и пусть такие предатели знают, какие они все же подонки.

----------


## Дмитрий_9

Сыграть соло на гитаре telecaster в рассветной тиши не берегу Москва-реки где-то в районе Воробьевых гор...

----------


## Syrok

ГОРЫ. Хотя бы раз в жизни увидить горы, и пережить тот миг когда ты стоишь на вершине и все вокруг уже не важно.

----------


## Syrok

Если поехать, то не будет тогда у мене мечты больше. Ну это если не серьезно говорить.
А если серьезно то на осень буду мечту воплощать в жизнь. Хочется верить что в етом найду новый смысл жить далее.

----------


## Red Hat

Как не банально - родить и вырастить ребёнка  :Embarrassment: 
Но бесплодна )

----------


## w.s.

> Как не банально - родить и вырастить ребёнка Но бесплодна )


  А усыновить?

----------


## Red Hat

наивный человек, ты бы знал сколько всего нужно пройти, чтобы ребёнка под опеку взять. Конечно я об этом задумывалась. Не раз. 
НО
Опустив все проверки и благосостояния остаётся наличие мужа (который тоже должен все проверки пройти  :Smile:  ), мужа который тоже согласен завести приёмного ребёнка. Я же столкнулась с тем, что мужчины куда более зависимы от принципа "кровь от крови своей". Тоесть для многих не свой ребёнок в прямом смысле слова ублюдок и  "зачем мне такого выращивать вообще?". Для меня разницы в детях нет. Вообще никакой и мне это осознать было довольно сложно. 
А так всегда придерживалась религии того, что ребёнка усыновить не только можно, но и надо. Даже если можешь сама родить. Если в состоянии двоих выращивать, почему бы одного из них не усыновить? Одна спасённая судьба.

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

*Red Hat* вариант: найти мужчину у которого уже есть свои дети и желательно несколько , 2 вариант: найти бесплодного, 3 вариант священника какого-нибудь... думаю они точно согласятся на усыновление .

----------


## Мара

> *Red Hat* вариант: найти мужчину у которого уже есть свои дети и желательно несколько , 2 вариант: найти бесплодного, 3 вариант священника какого-нибудь... думаю они точно согласятся на усыновление .


 можно подумать они все на дроге валяются) ты так говоришь, словно можно придти в ресторан и заказать себе по вкусу - мне пожалуйста мужичонку средней прожарки, с гарниром из пары детишек  :Smile:   мужчина еще все таки и нравится должен, я уж о любви молчу...

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

узнать фундамент построения единой теории поля и можно подыхать

----------


## Unity

> узнать фундамент построения единой теории поля и можно подыхать


 О, как понимаю Вас аз!.. Познать - и лишь затем погибнуть!..

----------


## Кыса

Я знаю, что я хочу сделать ПОСЛЕ своей смерти. Я как то сходила к нотариусу и завещала тело на трансплантацию/изучение. То есть если какой то из органов можно будет использовать для пересадки, это сделают, а на остальном пусть учатся студенты медики. Надо только вовремя сообщить где искать труп, что бы он не испортился. 
По моему это то, что действительно стоит сделать перед смертью. Даль шанс жить тем кто этого реально хотел бы.

----------


## zmejka

Кыса, а сколько тебе лет, если можно?  не смотрел на тебя нотариус круглыми глазами ? )

----------


## Кыса

25 мне сейчас, когда ходила 24 было.  :Smile:  Не смотрел, что такого в этом желании? Денежек это не много стоит, а так хоть уверенность есть что не совсем зазря подохну, если что. Сейчас ношу бумажку в паспорте при себе, на случай внезапной гибели. 
В принципе, достаточно и в простой письменной форме сейчас, по новому законодательству, но могут возникнуть с родственниками проблемы и доказательностью что ты это сам писал, а если  через нотариуса - уже не возникнут.

----------


## zmejka

Кыса, то есть - она не задавала тебе нескромных вопросов, например, не стоишь ли ты на учете у психиатра, болеешь ли ты какой то неизлечимой болезнью и тд, что в таком молодом возрасте распоряжение о смерти  пишешь??

----------


## Кыса

нет, людям вообще в основном все равно что думают и делают незнакомые им люди. А это вообще его, нотариуса, работа.

----------


## zmejka

Кыса , понятно, спасибо )  а вообще - ты в России живешь?  и сколько примерно  стоило оформление этого завещани?   извини за кучу вопросов,заинтересовало... просто до сих пор даже не знала о такой возможности. особенно в постсоветских странах.

----------


## Кыса

Сдавала, я при приеме на работу вообще полное обследование прошла, т.к. гос. структура  :Smile: 

zmejka, да, в Питере. Порядка 1500, сейчас не помню точно. Можно просто позвонить любому нотариусу и уточнить.

----------


## zmejka

Кыса, спасибо за информацию ) хорошо бы, чтобы  в наших странах работала еще и бумажка "отказ от реанимационных действий".   ну, типа если суицидента еще живым найдут...

----------


## На себя страшно похожа

*лять я плакала, читая ваши сообщения... на форуме 3283 человека, которые ненавидят себя до смерти.. Ребят, я точно пойду в этот год на факультет психологии и помогу Вам!!!

----------


## railton

> *лять я плакала, читая ваши сообщения... на форуме 3283 человека, которые ненавидят себя до смерти.. Ребят, я точно пойду в этот год на факультет психологии и помогу Вам!!!


 Психология лже - наука, она не учит любить себя, может только помочь решить какие-то локальные проблемы.

----------


## dukha

> *лять я плакала, читая ваши сообщения... на форуме 3283 человека, которые ненавидят себя до смерти.. Ребят, я точно пойду в этот год на факультет психологии и помогу Вам!!!


 К сожалению, когда ты получишь диплом, возможно, некого будет спасать.

----------


## railton

> К сожалению, когда ты получишь диплом, возможно, некого будет спасать.


 Еще вопрос , а хотят ли сами су быть спасенными? )

----------


## Dida

> Убить всех кто плохо поступал по отношению ко мне.


 насмотрелся декстера и стал добрым робин гудом!))

----------


## Kent

> насмотрелся декстера и стал добрым робин гудом!))


 Декстер убивает всех, кто поступает плохо))

----------


## Alinanew

заняться любовью с неравнодушным тебе человеком, а потом наесться сладкого......И ПОНЯТЬ, ЧТО СТОИТ ЖИТЬ.......

----------


## Alinanew

wiki, нужно просто срочно влюбиться.....может и звучит глупо, но у меня были похожие мысли, но со страстью и влюбленностью они прошли......даже если чувство и не взаимно, оно питает того, кто его испытывает!!! а если нет человека рядом, которого можно полюбить - то направте это чувство в другой источник

----------


## Alinanew

мда, непросто все.....но вот мне нравится молодой человек, который как оказалось и сам предпочитает молодых людей( было бы смешно, если бы не было так грустно.....о какой надежде может быть речь тут не знаю, но она у меня все равно есть.....может время покажет, что я ошибалась, но......

----------


## Дмитрий_9

Расстрелять ВВП

----------


## Пропавший без вести

стать святым

----------


## The loser

> Расстрелять ВВП


 Ну теперь этот форум точно попадёт в "чёрный список". Взбунтовавшиеся суицидники, что может быть хуже и опасней

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Ну теперь этот форум точно попадёт в "чёрный список". Взбунтовавшиеся суицидники, что может быть хуже и опасней


 Отталкиваемся от того, что Дмитрий_9 никого не оскорбил и не призвал к действию. Форум конституционнее текущего законодательства. лол.

----------


## CRIME

Хотел бы я стать программистом.
Но видно это не судьба.

----------


## Stas

хотелось бы уехать далеко-далеко. правда не знаю куда.

----------


## Dropped-C

Не ушел бы из жизни пока не был бы уверен что младший братишка способен сам существовать в это мире

----------


## аутоагрессия

Жду,пока друг издалека приедит,потом и помирать можно :Smile:

----------


## i_walk_alone

хочу , чтобы о моем уходе никто не узнал .хорошо что знать почти некому и вариантов много  :Smile:

----------


## Кобальт

Хочу увидеть конец света )))

----------


## Ray Rein

Я хочу еще раз увидеть концерт своей любимой группы, да вот так вот глупо.
Только этого не будет скорее всего.

----------


## dansLevol

Ray Rein, а что за группа?

----------


## Валькирия

я бы в последний раз хотела бы увидеть отца моего сына

----------


## Einsamewolf

Я хотел бы заняться любовью с девушкой лет 16-18, насладится ее телом, прикосновениями, поцелуями, теплом... В первый и последний раз т.к. я девственник и секса у меня никогда не было.
Если совсем уж повезет, чтобы у нас с ней были отношения, любовь, чтоб я был нужен ей такой как есть. Может это была бы причина не уходить.

----------


## Лазарус

пожалуй перед смертью я бы хотел почувствовать себя по настоящему свободным, посмотреть на закат и уйти,понимая,что сейчас стану счастливым..

----------


## Просто Ирина

> Не ушел бы из жизни пока не был бы уверен что младший братишка способен сам существовать в это мире


 Самое прекрасное (ИМХО) из всего, что я тут прочитала. Хорошо, что есть такой брат, как ты.

----------


## inside me

Хочу уехать на Камчатку. А там и сдохнуть)) .

----------


## Navesele

просто напиться и слушать любимую музыку)

были всякие варианты, типа "попрощаться" с кем-то, кому-то что-то сказать. но, думаю, зря это все - людей тревожить.

----------


## freeze

убедиться что после смерти не будет никакого проявления моего сознания

----------


## inharkpak

* buying Benicar online*  
 discount Benicar no prescription  
cbiz benicar 
 buy Benicar no prescription  
benicar 10 mg 

 order Generic Benicar  online  
olmesartan medoxomil 
 discount Generic Benicar  no prescription  
benicar prices 
 order Generic Benicar  no prescription  
benicar equivalent 

 buying Benicar no prescription  
benicar hct 20 12.5 
 discount Generic Benicar  no prescription  
benicar high blood pressure 
 buying Olmesartan no prescription  
cbiz benicar columbia 

 buy Olmesartan no prescription  
roadmap study olmesartan heart attacks 

* purchase Benicar online*

----------


## bogdan

> Побывать в космосе (можно в открытом) Когда я буду дедом, туристические полёты в космос будут в порядке вещей, осталось только стать дедом. И хочу что б мой прах развеили в космосе, это пиздато)


  Прах в космосе это ты классно придумал!    Я хочу сыграть и спеть на огромном стадионе свою депрессивную песню...не давно свалил из муз. Группы т.к. Они вообще не учили материал, не то чтобы мы сыгранными были. Ну а у меня дикое желание к музыке: пою, играю на всех щипковых(электрогитара, бас гитара, домом и т.д.), так что я пишу тексты и музыку : гаранж- эмо- коре, примерно такой стиль. Блин, такая песня классная получилась последняя, А людей найти не могу:со мной,вечно убитым, не возможно общаться...

----------


## Snape

Давно видел эту тему, и все не мог найти ответа - поскольку почти любое действие теряет смысл, если почти сразу за ним следует смерть. А сегодня как осенило... Тут ведь совсем ничем не ограниченные пожелания высказываются? В таком случае я выбираю возможность улететь в прошлое и встретиться там с самим собой. Я даже знаю, куда, в моем случае - в конец 2006го года... когда все начало идти наперекосяк. Рассказать себе тогдашнему обо всех тех путях, которые не принесут ничего, кроме боли и разочарования. Ну и, соответственно, рассказать о тех немногих действах, которые я либо начисто упустил, либо начал делать слишком поздно (т.е. суть опять упустил самую вкусняшку). И тогда можно умирать. Поскольку в измененном будущем будут уже другие поступки другого меня, будет другой настрой в жизни, и не будет желания умирать. Profit!

----------


## Nikk

Snape, вспоминается песня  Максима Леонидова " Если бы письмо написать я мог В 78-й самому себе, Может, от чего-то бы уберёг, Может, всё исправил в своей судьбе."
А я бы хотела посмотреть на все "чудеса света",помочь больным детям и стать онкологом.Как то не слишком романтично,зато выполнимо,при определённом желании)

----------


## Snape

> У тебя есть сейчас, и есть потенциал... нужно себя реализовывать))


 Очень легко советовать издалека, и к тому же не имея понимания о сути вопроса. Жизнь не стоит на месте, что было - уже не повторится, и знание об ушедшем - не пригодится. Где были отличные пустые ниши - там сейчас бурлят говны, и не протолкнуться от конкурентов. Так что сорь, я знаю, о чем говорю... несбыточное останется именно несбыточным.

----------


## Айви

хорошая тема

1.  Пожить в Индии
2. Посетить Норвегию
3. По настоящему помочь хотя бы одному человеку

----------


## Troumn

Ничё не хочу

----------


## Rio

Хочу убедиться, что моя смерть не доставит лишних хлопот. К смерти надобно готовиться - промывание желудка, клизма и прочее. Чтоб из тела ничего не текло и все было культурно, так сказать.  :Wink:

----------


## zmejka

Rio + 1
кстати, в книгах по эвтаназии советуется, если не ошибаюсь, за сутки ДО -  слабительное, и уже ничего не есть . (сама так пару раз пробовала ))  и ничего не пить за 8 часов ДО. и все должно быть  ОК )

----------


## Rio

:Wink:  Если уж умирать,  то, конечно, не по уши в дерьме.)) Чтоб тушка сияла чистотой и пахла розами (какое-то время))

----------


## Anisa_96

Провести пару дней в прежнем состоянии, как до болезни, снова испытать счастье, провести хорошо эти дни, но еще лучше если бы у меня было больше времени и хорошее здоровье, то я бы провела это время как можно лучше, возможно с любимым человеком путешествовала и просто наслаждалась каждым моментом, последними днями,

----------


## Running from God

Побороть главный страх и попрощаться с родствениками, не выслушивая их истерик и унижений

----------


## Unity

> Побороть главный страх...


 Что препятствует тому, чтоб переступить через него уже сегодня? Если нечего терять?.. Зачем квест, с которым возможно покончить за доли минуты, люди порою растягивают на многие годы?.. Зачем люди Держатся за Страх?.. Кои это им сулит выгоды и бонусы, победы, награды или преимущества? Ровным счётом ни-ка-ких. Но они упорствуют.

Может быть, в том вся и соль? Образ мученика, Жертвы? Вторичная выгодна: разрешение себе быть слабым и непродуктивным, двигаясь со своей скоростью по жизни, больше не равняясь на своих ровесников ну и конкурентов?.. Даже если так, для чего поэтому ютить во душе Вину? Какими бы ни были мы, это наше Право. Быть лузерами, если пожелаем. Страдать личностными расстройствами. Не работать, но паразитировать. Не родить детей. Плевать на все "цели", вымышленные обществом и предками. 
Это наше право. Пользоваться собственной свободой _в своё удовольствие_. 

А что нам даёт страх или вина? Это просто тормоза. Кои стоит отпускать - всегда.

----------


## четыр

Оставить родным деньги на банковском счету . Для этого :
оставить карточку и пин код ,
для входа в личный кабинет на сайте банка оставить логин и пароль ,
и симку с номером , привязанным к личному кабинету .

----------


## Unity

Деньги приходят, уходят.
А что остаётся? Лишь воспоминания - о счастливых мигах, кои мы разделяли с прочими. "Время, что мы проводили вмести - наивысшее богатство в жизни" - так вот говорят влюблённые. И эта "валюта" - ценнее всего - быть иному теплом (пусть даже в воспоминаниях).

----------


## Мастики

У меня супер-эгоистичное желание - хотела бы хоть немного пожить так, как мечтаю))
Но тут противоречие: в этом случае я не захочу умирать...

----------


## Unity

Ну и что мешает - привести личную реальность в соответствие с своими желаниями ну и представлениями "О рае на Земле"? 
Каждому - что-то "мешает", почти каждый встречный-поперечный - во плену депрессии. 
Ну а что мешает Вам?

----------


## Мастики

> Ну и что мешает - привести личную реальность в соответствие с своими желаниями ну и представлениями "О рае на Земле"? 
> Каждому - что-то "мешает", почти каждый встречный-поперечный - во плену депрессии. 
> Ну а что мешает Вам?


 Честно? Я бы хотела 16-17 лет и внешность, соответствующую другой национальности (или просто - принципиально другую). И другой характер, конечно. И голос. И энергетику.
Но понятно же, что это не осуществимо...

----------


## jozh

> Оставить родным деньги на банковском счету . Для этого :
> оставить карточку и пин код ,
> для входа в личный кабинет на сайте банка оставить логин и пароль ,
> и симку с номером , привязанным к личному кабинету .


 Спешу разочаровать. В случае смерти владельца счета/карты все это моментально блокируется и переходит в состав наследственного имущества, за которое потом будут сражаться все наследники первой очереди наследования. А при их отсутствии - наследники второй и последующих очередей.

----------


## DeusEstOmnia

Хотел что бы существовала эвтаназия для нормальных людей. Пришел анкету заполнил, с психологом пообщался и если ты холодно логически можешь свой поступок оправдать, то добро пожаловать

----------


## Крыса

Согласна, а то мир от перенаселения уже умирает, а мы до сих пор за каждого суицидника держимся, все пытаемся спасти. Дали бы уже умереть спокойно

----------


## Unity

> Честно? Я бы хотела 16-17 лет и внешность, соответствующую другой национальности (или просто - принципиально другую). И другой характер, конечно. И голос. И энергетику.
> Но понятно же, что это не осуществимо...


 У Вас целый арсенал желаний. Но зачем Вам эти "инструменты" именно в таком наборе ну и комплектации? 
Кроме того, даже в нынешних условиях многое вполне подлежит коррекции (характер, голос, энергетика, ну и даже внешность). Иной лишь вопрос, что у любых метаморфоз есть своя цена — тысячи джоулей энергии для работы над собой и своим умом. Тысячи часов и дней. Тысячи нужных страниц во нужной литературе. Легче, разумеется, ничего не делать — с внешностью, голосом, характером ну и всей "энергетикой", коя формируется всем этим набором. 
Но коль абстрагироваться от бесплодных дум ну и обратить внимание на свою реальность — всё ли в ней, Тупик? Или нежелание продолжать игру, не имея Выигрыша?

----------


## tempo

> Согласна, а то мир от перенаселения уже умирает


 Рождаемость нужно регулировать, а не доводить уже рождённых до петли.

----------


## Крыса

Я и не спорю. Доводить тоже никого не нужно, но если человек так желает умереть, почему бы не сделать это возможным? Или лучше, чтобы человек предпринял рискованную попытку, случайно бы выжил и остался инвалидом?

----------


## tempo

Иногда - лучше  :Smile:

----------


## четыр

Для Unity [ пост 512 ]
  Деньги на моём счету мамыны , брата , сестры и мои .

----------


## четыр

Для jozh [ пост 516 ]
 Так в банке сразу не узнают , что владелец счёта умер .

----------


## Кристин

Планирую поговорить с психологом. Но это не средство, так просто еще раз все обдумать.

----------


## mora

Признаться себе в том что теперь все закончилось и мне больше не нужно мучить себя ради того что бы поддержать в себе сердцебиение.
Исчезнуть в лесу тихо как кошка. .

----------

